# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  CC Battle Book [GMOOC]

## lostsole31

If you are any of my players in my _Carrion Crown_ game, turn away, please. This is a GM-only area.

This is the link to Carrion Crown: The Haunting of Harrowstone [IC].

----------


## lostsole31

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Zauberei: x. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: x. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_.
Hargrimm: x.
Abrax: x. Enhanced Senses (scent) for 1 min.
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: x. _Aura of misfortune_ stance (enemies w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

Once the party makes their way mostly up the stairs and within 5' of the rats, that's it, the chittering gets really loud and they surge forward to swarm - be it hungry, protective of territory, or pushed by supernatural menace!

*Round One Begins ...

R1T25:* Othello, your _silver crane_ has helped get you moving before the rats, but now that battle is on you your stance has dropped. Shield readied, waraxe in hand. What do you do? To step up 5' is actually worth 10' of movement because you're moving upstairs.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Othello: 25. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Razvan: 23.
Rat Swarm: 22.
Zauberei: 15. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Hargrimm: 13.
Abrax: 10. Enhanced Senses (scent) for 1 min, this had gone away.
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 9. _Aura of misfortune_ stance (enemies w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Paula: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T25:* Othello steps forward and lets loose with a battle cry that immediately  boosts everyones confidence and he swings his axe at the nearest rat. He kills several, in fact, doing *6 mod* to the group.

*R1T23:* Razvan, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours. +2 morale attk/ dmg til R2T25.
Othello: 25. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Razvan: 23.
Rat Swarm: 22. (21:27).
Zauberei: 15. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Hargrimm: 13.
Abrax: 10. Enhanced Senses (scent) for 1 min, this had gone away.
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 9. _Aura of misfortune_ stance (enemies w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Paula: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *"Rats are disgusting creatures..."* Razvan says before he utters brief spell components and launches a green glob of acid at the rats further up the stairs, killing a couple for *4 acid* to the group.

*R1T22:* The rats surge foward. Othello swings ineffectually before he and Abrax are swarmed. Othello takes *4*, and Abrax takes *3*. Othello's nerves are steel, but Abrax is freaked out by the rats (distracted).

*R1T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours. +2 morale attk/ dmg til R2T25.
Othello: 25. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Razvan: 23.
Rat Swarm: 22. (17:27).
Zauberei: 15. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Hargrimm: 13.
Abrax: 10. Enhanced Senses (scent) for 1 min, this had gone away. NAUSEATED til R2T22!!!
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 9. _Aura of misfortune_ stance (enemies w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Paula: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Zauberei sees the swarming of the rats and says, *"Multiple opponents calls for an area of effect."* 

He wants to move forward, but realizes the only space that is "open" has plenty of rats in it. Seeing as Othello and Abrax were wounded, he protects those two and Hargrimm from his burst, but he has not the focus to protect Razvan (whom he knows should be fine), and the burst still will wash over Marius (and unbeknowns to Zauberei over Paula as well). The swarm takes only *3 negative energy* as they are shadowed by some of the stairs and the two heroes. Marius and Paul likewise see the dark storm coming and resist it so that Marius takes *4 NE*, and Paula takes *3 NE*.

Still, it was a tactical maneuver, as none of those in the party (except Paula, whom Zauberei doesn't notice) have taken damage from rats or dark energy beyond the fortification Hargrimm has given them, where as the rats have no such protection.

*R1T13:* Hargrimm, you feel ... icky. Zauberei protected you, you an tell, but dark energies still washed over the party from him. Still .. the rats. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours. +2 morale attk/ dmg til R2T25.
Othello: 25. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Razvan: 23.
Rat Swarm: 22. (12:27).
Zauberei: 15. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Hargrimm: 13.
Abrax: 10. Enhanced Senses (scent) for 1 min, this had gone away. NAUSEATED til R2T22!!!
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 9. _Aura of misfortune_ stance (enemies w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Paula: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Hargrimm gives a queasy burp from the sensation of negative energy  surrounding him. He shakes off the feeling and drops his staff, freeing  up his glowing hand to send a vortex of light into the swarm. The light blasts into the rats for *9*, scattering several.

*R1T10:* Abrax, because of time spent investigating and moving, your enhanced senses has gone away. You are having a freakout right now with the rats and can't concentrate on anything really useful.*Spoiler: Abrax OOC*
Show

You are unable to attack, cast spells, concentrate on spells, or do anything  else requiring attention. The only action you can take is a  single MA.


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours. +2 morale attk/ dmg til R2T25.
Othello: 25. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Razvan: 23.
Rat Swarm: 22. (3:27).
Zauberei: 15. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Hargrimm: 13. Staff on ground.
Abrax: 10. NAUSEATED til R2T22!!!
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 9. _Aura of misfortune_ stance (enemies w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Paula: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Abrax yells, *"UNNGH!  GET THEM OFF!"* before leaping directly through the swarm and running up the stairs and onto the observation walkway to get away from them. 

*R1T9:* Marius, while disturbing, the dark energies Zauberei ripped off didn't do any _actual_ harm (courtesy of Hargrimm's strange magicks). What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours. +2 morale attk/ dmg til R2T25.
Othello: 25. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Razvan: 23.
Rat Swarm: 22. (3:27).
Zauberei: 15. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Hargrimm: 13. Staff on ground.
Abrax: 10. NAUSEATED til R2T22!!!
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 9. _Aura of misfortune_ stance (enemies w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Paula: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Marius swings his hammer down at the swarm with unnatural speed, as the  gloom and doubt within him surge outward toward the rats. The head of the hammer is enough to kill enough rats dramatically, that with everything else natural and unnatural thrown at them thus far, the rats scatter up the stairs, down the stairs, down the side of the stairs, and into nooks and crannies to get away from the pain of the people that came to intrude on their home.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours. +2 morale attk/ dmg til R2T25.
Othello: 25. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Razvan: 23.
Rat Swarm: 22. (3:27).
Zauberei: 15. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Hargrimm: 13. Staff on ground.
Abrax: 10. NAUSEATED til R2T22!!!
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 9. _Aura of misfortune_ stance (enemies w/in 30' take -2 on saves).
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Paula: 8.

----------


## lostsole31

Just then, a scythe, lifted by ghostly, skeletal hands, rushes forth to attack the group, losing on Abrax!

*Round One ...

R1T23:* Razvan, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours. +2 morale attk/ dmg til R2T25.
Razvan: 23.
Headsman's Scythe: 9. (30:30).
Hargrimm: 7.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Paula: 5.
Zauberei: 4. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Abrax: 3. 
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 1. 
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* *"Begone foul creature!"* Razvan shouts as he draws his pistol quicker than the eye can follow and lets loose with two quick shots. The first shot misses, Razvan used to hitting targets the width of a man, but his second shot hits and he leans his focus into it to maybe be more destructive, and yet all he hears is the sound of ricochet and the scythe seems undamaged.

*R1T9:* The scythe attacks Abrax. Though not yet aware the boar-headed man's sixth sense kicks in as he does a hard block to the haft of the scythe.

*R1T7:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Razvan: 23.
Headsman's Scythe: 9. (30:30).
Hargrimm: 7.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Paula: 5.
Zauberei: 4. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Abrax: 3. 
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 1. 
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Forth from Hargrimm's hands are thrown forth a powerful light that hits the scythe squarely, doing *28 light damage*! The scythe shoes jagged edges and the wood is split, but still the skeletal hands threaten the party. *Spoiler: Hargrimm*
Show

When Hargrimm thinks about the effects, he realizes that this is a construct, not undead ... BUT it took damage like undead, which means it is a "haunted" animated object. So, while a floating object, it is animated by negative energy so positive energy effects are particularly effective against it even though they would normally have no effect against animated objects and constructs normally.
*"It's not undead, but a haunted object. Takes damage like undead, though."*

*R1T6:* Othello, your waraxe is in hand and shield is readied. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Razvan: 23.
Headsman's Scythe: 9. (2:30).
Hargrimm: 7.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Paula: 5.
Zauberei: 4. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Abrax: 3. 
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 1. 
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Othello will try to move east in an attempt to flank and strike out with his axe. On his way, though, the headsman's scythe catches Othello's foot for *4*, not really causing any real wounds. Though he swings and misses, a straight up fight is more Othello's speed as he calls out, *"Ha-haaaaa!! THIS is more like it!"* 

*R1T5:* Marius senses that Paula is scared of something she sees.

*R1T4:* Zauberei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Razvan: 23.
Headsman's Scythe: 9. (2:30).
Hargrimm: 7.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Paula: 5. DELAYING!!!
Zauberei: 4. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Abrax: 3. 
* _Mage armor_.
Marius: 1. 
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T4:* Zauberei casts a spell and moves to touch Abrax. 

*R1T3:* Abrax. you heard, saw and recognized the _barkskin_ spell cast on you, enjoying the feeling of your skin thickening with no reduction in malleability and adroitness. What do you do?

Marius on deck, Razvan in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Razvan: 23.
Headsman's Scythe: 9. (2:30).
Hargrimm: 7.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Paula: 5. DELAYING!!!
Zauberei: 4. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Abrax: 3. 
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 30 min.
Marius: 1. 
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

Notation for movement ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Razvan: 23.
Hargrimm: 7.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. 
Paula: 5. Following 20' behind Marius.
Zauberei: 4. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Abrax: 3. 
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 15 min.
Marius: 1. 
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

Razvan, from his current position, cannot see the source. It is more north in the room, and the doorway cuts off his vision to that point.

Othello, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. Following 20' behind Marius.
Hargrimm: 15.
Razvan: 13.
Abrax: 9. 
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 9. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 8. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_.
Cold Spot: 7.
Marius: 6. 
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

Othello moves further into the room so that the others may follow,  maintaining his defensive stance. He then asks Iomedae to guide him in  seeking out evil in this room.*Spoiler: Othello*
Show

He does sense evil in the direction he's currently looking.

The temperature in the whole area drops to freezing, and Othello breathes out a puff of moist, warm air even as he takes *6 negative energy damage* as something is trying to steal his living warmth and strength!

Marius, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. Following 20' behind Marius.
Hargrimm: 15.
Razvan: 13.
Abrax: 9. 
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 9. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 8. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 7.
Marius: 6. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Hearing Othello's scream, Marius moves into Othello's room with his  lantern held high to see what is the matter, and he tries to understand  what exactly is going on. He sees that most of this barred off auditorium now has a rime of ice all over (the blue area of effect). The danger seems spiritual in nature, so he keeps his light in hand and scans the room carefully with it, attempting to discern a source or solution to the problem. Such a problem does, in fact, make itself known as Marius takes *1 cold*. The instant the bite of cold occurs, he calls on his inner sense to successfully fight off any strength-sapping or hypothermia that might come with it.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T18:* Paul moves up some to keep her master in view. Not seeing him and not understanding the danger she moves into the room, and behind him and near the wall, but takes *6 cold* *+1 STR*.

*R2T15:* Hargrimm, welp, it sounds like they're in it now. What do you do?

Razvan on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. Following 20' behind Marius.
Hargrimm: 15.
Razvan: 13.
Abrax: 9. 
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 9. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 8. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 7.
Marius: 6. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Hargrimm moves up to get a better view of the doorway and calls out *"Let it come to us, not the other way round!"*. He pulls back an arm, preparing to huck a vortex. 

*R2T13:* Razvan, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. Following 20' behind Marius.
Hargrimm: 15. READIED attack with _Banelight Vortices_ at the first thing to leave the room that's not part of the group!!!
Razvan: 13.
Abrax: 9. 
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 9. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 8. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 7.
Marius: 6. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Razvan steps up warily to the door to the east where Othello seems to have found new friends.  *"Now, what is all this screaming about...?"* 

In moving, Razvan senses undead in the area. With his eyeballs, however, he sees a significant area of frost and Othello with mist coming from his mouth, and a little bit of Marius the same as well. Razvan seems to think he might know what this is, and for good measure sends a _disrupt undead_ randomly into the room, but not seeing a "source" nothing happens with that.

*R2T9:* Abrax, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Othello in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. READIED attack with _Banelight Vortices_ at the first thing to leave the room that's not part of the group!!!
Razvan: 13.
Abrax: 9. 
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 9. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 8. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 7.
Marius: 6. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* As the others yell and run into danger, Abrax takes a second to center  himself, again entering into a deeper connection with his senses. He  moves toward the door, allowing those senses to extend into the room  ahead of him. Getting inside, and still sensing nothing unseen compared to his normal senses, beyond a cold area in the space where he finds himself. Now that he is there, he takes *3 cold*, but resists any other effect.

*R2T8:* Zauberei, well, they called for someone that can channel positive energy. Oh, well. What do you do?

Othello on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. READIED attack with _Banelight Vortices_ at the first thing to leave the room that's not part of the group!!!
Razvan: 13.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 6.
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Zauberei moves further into the building. And takes studied look before calling out, *"Get out of the room, it should only affect a small area. We can skip the room."* 

*R2T7:* Othello, you were concentrating in the NW cone with the normal version of _detect evil_ (having detected evil, but little else). What do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. READIED attack with _Banelight Vortices_ at the first thing to leave the room that's not part of the group!!!
Razvan: 13.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 6.
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Othello backs away towards the door, moving down and past Abrax but then closer to the bars on the other side of the podium. *"And l'll...leave th...this for s...so...some other p...p...poor soul to s...stumb...stumble into? I th...thi...think not..."* he says between puffs of icy air. *"W...w... we need t...t...to pu...put an end to... wh...wh...what... whatever is... cau...c...ca...causing this..."* 

He takes *3 cold*.

*R2T5:* Marius, what do you do?

Paula on deck, Hargrimm readied in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. READIED attack with _Banelight Vortices_ at the first thing to leave the room that's not part of the group!!!
Razvan: 13.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 6.
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T5:* Marius, having surveyed the scene, calls out his advice: *"Only heat hurts it! Get torches or fall back!"* At that, Marius looks down at his bright but not very warm lantern and beats a hasty retreat. It just so happens, it is about 68F outside right now. Not an unusually warm day, except that for the season (Calistril, a la February).

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T18:* Paul scurries after her master, getting hung up in some of the rubble on the facade.

*R3T15:* Hargrimm, you're readied action did not go off. What do you do?

Razvan on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 6.
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Hargrimm nods to himself when Razvan mentions using positive energy. *"Go ahead and fall back, I've got this!"*

He moves into the room trying to stay to the center of it, but finds in that next room the best he can do is just the area behind bars, as the vast majority of the auditorium extends northwards. Moving in just now and having his body moving and his blood pumping must have helped, as he only takes *1 cold*. 

*R3T13:* Razvan, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 6.
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T13:* *"Brave souls..." * Razvan says, while scanning the room again, looking for a source to help the others better target their efforts. He senses unquiet spirits in this room (round one complete).

*R3T9:* Abrax, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Othello in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 1 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 6.
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9:* Trusting to his native resistance to cold, Abrax moves deeper into the  room searching for the source of the unnatural chill.  He whispers a  prayer as he goes, *"Lady of Graves, guide your servants."* 

He gets to the far eastern side of the room and tries to open a door there, but finds it locked.

*R3T8:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Othello on deck, Marius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 1 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 6.
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* Zauberei cautions, *"If this is a haunt, even if we damage it, I  believe it will reform. No need to do anything to it if we don't have  to. It is not a creature to be killed."*

*R3T7:* Othello, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 1 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. Concentrating on _detect evil_ (NW).
Cold Spot: 6.
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* *"Fine! If we can do little to harm it, then let  us retrace our steps, and perhaps we will come across some way to  cleanse the area further on... Everyone out..."* 
Othello waits until everyone is out and safe before backing out himself, taking *5 cold* as he begins the well-known "Conga Line of Heroic Doom." 

*R3T5:* Marius, you realize you just took Zauberei's light away. Anyway, what do you do? Just wait for everyone to muster outside with you?

Paula on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 1 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. READIED action to leave when everyone else is out.
Cold Spot: 6.
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T5:* Having warmed his spirit by the light outside, Marius swivels around to  see nobody has followed him and so heads back into the central room with  his lantern. Noticing an ongoing commotion in the cold room he left,  Marius urges those still in there, *"Weapons won't work: only heat or maybe healing magics. For your sakes, please fall back."* To practice what he preaches, Marius scans the room for cloths he might convert into torch material, but the mold and fungi in this whole opening section long ago ruined any cloth.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T18:* Paula squeaks in annoyance as she now skitters back the other way to be with Marius (in the same square).

*R4T15:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Razvan on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 1 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. READIED action to leave when everyone else is out.
Cold Spot: 6.
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Hargrimm finds that he cannot walk through iron bars, so from where he is he releases a wave of energy in all directions, and something happens to the energy in the room as *10 positive energy* blasts about, but the cold spot is still there as Hargrimm finds out when he takes *2 cold*.

*R4T13:* Razvan, you performed one round of _detect undead_ to the east, detecting the presence of undead energy. Do you continue to concentrate on _detect undead_ (a SA)? What do you do?

Abrax on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 1 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. READIED action to leave when everyone else is out.
Cold Spot: 6. (14:24).
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T13:* Razvan calls into the room, *"Well done, Hargrimm.  I believe that action  harmed it, but I sense that it is still there.  I am narrowing down its  location but area of effect seems to be our best bet for this course of  action."* 
*Spoiler: Razvan*
Show

You sense a single, moderate undead aura in your area of effect.

*R4T9:* Abrax, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Othello in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 1 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. READIED action to leave when everyone else is out.
Cold Spot: 6. (14:24).
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T9:* Abrax, feeling safe in his current position, waits to see what Hargrimm and Razvan decide to do.  *"Be  aware, there is a locked gate here that might give us access to the  room where I can disable the haunt so we can pass through."* 

*R4T8:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Othello on deck, Marius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 1 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. 
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. READIED action to leave when everyone else is out.
Cold Spot: 6. (14:24).
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T8:* Zauberei waits to see if another positive energy channel will finish off the haunt.

*R4T7:* Othello, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 1 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. READIED action to leave when everyone else is out.
Cold Spot: 6. (14:24).
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T7:* As the others have not cleared the room yet, Othello will wait also, to see the results of another burst of positive energy. He takes *5 cold* for his troubles, though, and barely fights off an insidious enervating effect of that cold.

*R4T5:* Marius, what do you do? What do you direct Paula to do?

Paula on deck, Hargrimm in the hole, Zauberei/ Othello delaying....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 1 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. DELAYING!!!
Cold Spot: 6. (14:24).
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T5:* Marius helpfully steps five feet to the south in order to better shine  some light into the room where the others continue to get frostbite.  Glancing down at Paula, he says, *"Sorry, girl. Looks like we've got to wait 'til it's safe to go back in there."*  He then takes his current frustration at being unable to help the  others more and channels it inward, tightly reining in his emotions. 

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ....

R5T18:* Paul scurries to be with Marius.

*R5T15:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Razvan on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 2 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. DELAYING!!!
Cold Spot: 6. (14:24).
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Hargrimm shivers as he releases another wave of energy into the room (*2 PE damage*). *"If this doesn't do it, then get out of here. We can try again later."* he says before heading toward the door to the west. He doesn't get out of the room, though, and the cold spot does more to him than he to it as Hargrimm takes *5 cold*.

*R5T13:* Razvan, do you concentrate on the final round of _detect undead_? What do you do?

Abrax on deck, Marius in the hole, Othello and Zauberei delaying (but Othello will still take cold damage ... that doesn't pause just because of delay) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 2 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. DELAYING!!!
Cold Spot: 6. (12:24).
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T13:* As there are still people in the room, Razvan will concentrate on his task at hand.  *"I hope that this information helps,"* Razvan says through gritted teeth.  *"If  people want to leave there are other doorways that we can pursue  including one that Abrax believes might give us another avenue to get at  this haunt I believe he said?"* 
*Spoiler: Razvan*
Show

You cannot "pinpoint" anything, but the stronger part of the source exists to the north of where you are looking.

*R5T9:* Abrax, what do you do?

Zauberei (delaying), Othello delaying), but he will take cold damage if he does nothing but stand there; Marius on deck, Paula in the hole...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 2 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. DELAYING!!!
Cold Spot: 6. (12:24).
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T9:* *"Let's get out of here if no one can open this.  No need in getting someone hurt when we can come back later if we need to."*  Abrax moves back across to where most of the group is waiting.

*R5T7:* Othello, who is delaying, takes *3 cold*. Othello, feel free to come out of delay any time ...

*R5T5:* Marius, what do you do?

Paul on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

Zauberei/ Othello delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 2 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 7. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. DELAYING!!!
Cold Spot: 6. (12:24).
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T6:* Othello exits the room in frustration, realizing there are bigger  battles to be fought. When he is out, he prays to his Goddess for *1 healing*.

*R5T5:* Marius, still your turn ...

Paula on deck, Hargrimm in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 2 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. DELAYING!!!
Marius: 5. Polearm in one hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Cold Spot: 0. (12:24).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T5:* Having missed Abrax's first comment on the locked gate during to his  active retreat, Marius pipes up on Abrax's second mention of it, "*I  can try my luck on that gate: sorry for not hearing you sooner, Abrax.  Everyone else should fall back to save your health, since this will take  time and I may still fail."* To his familiar, Marius asks, *"Paula, please wait here."*

Marius then drops his polearm, grabs his thieves tools set from his  belt, and hurries into the middle of the southern end of the auditorium, looking furiously for this "gate," and finding none. Marius then takes *5 cold*, and focuses on his combat luck to keep him from further harm or effect (beyond raw damage). The line of bars going from east to west are just that ... a line of iron bars. There is no gate that was designed to let the "VIPs" on this side of the auditorium go to the north side from within this room, or vice-versa.  

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6...

R6T18:* Marius senses no argument for being left out of the cold room, but some sense of concern when Marius transmits the pain of cold.

*R6T15:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Razvan on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 3 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. DELAYING!!!
Marius: 5. Polearm dropped. Thieves' tools in hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Cold Spot: 0. (12:24).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Hargrimm leaves the room and leaves space for those still inside to exit in a hurry, getting out to the facade. *"Don't take too long. I can't perform a resurrection."* he says, mentally appending a "yet" to the end. 

*R6T13:* Razvan, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Othello in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. _Detect undead_, round 3 complete.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. 
Marius: 5. Polearm dropped. Thieves' tools in hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Cold Spot: 0. (12:24).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T13:* Razvan mentions as he ceases concentration on his spirit sense,*  "The haunt itself seems to be past the bars to the north.  I am ready to  cross the room when you are able to get that door open.  Unfortunately I  am not much use until then."* 

He readies to cover as much distance as he can as soon as the door to the east is opened.

*R6T9:* Abrax, what do you do?

Othello on deck, Marius in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. READIED to cover as much distance as he can as soon as the door to the east is opened.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. 
Marius: 5. Polearm dropped. Thieves' tools in hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Cold Spot: 0. (12:24).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T9:* Abrax continues to wait.  *"While I hate to leave enemies behind me, I think we can afford to ignore this one.  It's not like it's going anywhere."* 

*R6T6:* Othello, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. READIED to cover as much distance as he can as soon as the door to the east is opened.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. 
Marius: 5. Polearm dropped. Thieves' tools in hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Cold Spot: 0. (12:24).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T9:* Abrax continues to wait.  *"While I hate to leave enemies behind me, I think we can afford to ignore this one.  It's not like it's going anywhere."* 

*R6T6:* Othello, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T6:* Now that Othello is clear of the entity and no longer taking damage, he speaks (and does note delay, because he speaks), *"Grrrr... This is so FRUSTRATING... But let's leave it be and come back when we can be certain we can destroy it..."* 

*R6T5:* Marius, there is a door to the east, but there is no gate ... at least not in the connotation that people use that term. That is, not egress through the iron bars. What do you do?

Paula on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. READIED to cover as much distance as he can as soon as the door to the east is opened.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. 
Marius: 5. Polearm dropped. Thieves' tools in hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Cold Spot: 0. (12:24).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T5:* Marius winces as the cold bites into him, as he shivers out a confession, *"I'm sorry: I can't get past these bars. The door? Maybe. But a mystery door isn't worth frostbite."* At that, he retreats once more back to the central room, away from the chill.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. READIED to cover as much distance as he can as soon as the door to the east is opened.
Abrax: 9. Blindsense til R12T9.
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 13 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. 
Marius: 5. Polearm dropped. Thieves' tools in hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.
Cold Spot: 0. (12:24).

----------


## lostsole31

Party Actions Affecting status...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +2 morale saves vs. fear for 24 hours.
Paula: 18. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
Razvan: 13. 
Abrax: 9. 
* _Mage armor_. _Barkskin_ (+2 natural armor enhancement) for 4 min.
Zauberei: 8. DELAYING!!!
* _Mage Armor_. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Othello: 6. Waraxe in hand, shield readied. _Silver crane waltz_. 
Marius: 5. Polearm dropped. Thieves' tools in hand, hooded lantern in other (6 hours oil remain), 30'/30' light.
*  _Ant haul_ lasts six hours.

Cold Spot: 0. (12:24).

----------


## lostsole31

*Lorrimor Place....*

Razvan, Marius, and Abrax are  both doing a general read of the materials procured from Harrowstone's  records. Not being a comfortably couched narrative, however, means very  dry clerical things ... which in turn mean Marius and Abrax discuss the  supernatural threats they faced. As knowledge alone isn't enough  (Marius' forte), Abrax is able to give Marius and Razvan some pointers  on certain things to concentrate or meditate on when facing such  horrors, particular in the resistance of necromancy and other phenomena  that attack the spirit.

Wren, reading something else, listens in  on the ability of the mind to overcome or endure in the face of horrors,  but tries not to look interested in the conversation.

There is a  loud, singular knock of the door. It is bad form for guests to open the  door, so after 30 seconds the loud knock occurs again, but this time in  slow triplicate. KNOCK ... KNOCK ... KNOCK.

The maid, in full  night-gown, comes to answer the door, passing by the menfolk in the  sitting room (for some reason, that was a more relaxing place to be than  the study), and opens the door. Almost immediately, there is a scream  of terror!

Marius (only), what do you do?

*
The Laughing Demon ...*

The  dwarves are drinking their Liquid Ghost when the sibling group from  elsewhere in the Palatinates introduce themselves as the "Penny Pipe  Paupers."

Only seconds after they begin their woodwind ensemble  act, there is a fluttering from above straight down for the two dwarves  below!

A strange hybrid of bat and insect flaps down and lands on Hargrimm's right shoulder, attaching itself with its many little legs. A little proboscis of some sort lances into Hargrimm's neck and sucks out blood, doing *1 CON*!

Othello, what do you do? There is one of these things flying and flapping 10' above the ground, and one of them attached to Hargrimm.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker, Lorrimor Place*
Show


Marius: 22.
Professor Lorrimor: 20. (22:22).
Abrax: 18.
Wren: 17.
Zauberei: 15.
Razvan: 13.
Kendra: 8.
Paula: 4.


*Spoiler: The Laughing Demon*
Show


Stirge: 18. (10:10). ATTACHED to Hargrimm.
Othello: 17.
Hargrimm: 15. Stirge #1 ATTACHED!
Stirge #2: 9. (10:10).

----------


## lostsole31

*The Laughing Demon ...*

Othello jumps to his feet and he realizes that since he was on a simple errand, he didn't bring his waraxe  with him. Seeing the creature is attacking his compatriot, he  attempts to dislodge said creature with a swipe of his hand, but even attached to Hargrimm its wings are fluttering and it is just large enough and still in a bit of surprise that it jukes out of the way, causing Hargrimm to likewise roll his shoulder away as well.

Hargrimm, what do you do?

*Spoiler: The Laughing Demon*
Show


Stirge: 18. (10:10). ATTACHED to Hargrimm.
Othello: 17. Doesn't recognize the rhythmic nature of the stirges.
Hargrimm: 15. Stirge #1 ATTACHED!
Stirge #2: 9. (10:10).

----------


## lostsole31

*The Laughing Demon ...*

Hargrimm shouts in surprise and pain as his neck is pierced. His hand lights up as he brings it to bear against the bat-bug. Of course, Let's not call it "fear" of hitting himself (because remember, the party is protected from fear for the remainder of the day, n'est-pas?) ... Let's call it proper caution. So, the banelight goes very wide and hits the floor. Meanwhile, Hargrimm is moving about so frenetically that he ends up getting his belt and gear tangled with the chair he's in, entangling him!

As an aside, while Hargrimm focused on sermon-making, he still had a well-rounded clerical upbringing, which included some musical instruction at least for the purposes of explosure, so he has the most rudimentary understanding of rhythm. Well, in the few seconds that these creatures have been about, it seems that their movements aren't entirely random or frenetic, but are in time with, or at least influenced by, the musicians piping!

The other insect-bat flies in to attack Othello, but he puts his arms up defensively, and low and behold, the thing cuts itself on a joint of Othello's armor (*1 bleed*).

The musicians stop playing immediately as they see the ruckus and there are screams and shouts about the bar.

The insect-bat attached to Hargrimm continues to suck his blood up (*1 CON*).

Othello, what do you do?

*Spoiler: The Laughing Demon*
Show


Stirge: 18. (10:10). ATTACHED to Hargrimm (2 CON drained).
Othello: 17. 
Hargrimm: 15. Stirge #1 ATTACHED! 
*  ENTANGLED!!! It will take a SA and a DC 20 Escape Artist check to free him.
Sheriff Caeller: 14.
Stirge #2: 9. (10:10). 1 BLEED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*Lorrimor Place ...*

Marius jumps up from his reading spot and rushes to the door. *"Ma'am, is everything all right?"* he asks as he approaches the terrified maid and attempts to get a view of their nighttime guest himself. The maid has fainted from fright.

It has been some time since Marius has seen Professor Lorrimor in the University of Lepidstadt. When Marius came for a funeral, it was a closed casket. Now Marius sees why. His whole lower jaw was crushed in and ripped away. And at this point, the _gentle repose_ that was likely placed on him by Father Grimburrow when the body was first discovered has since expired, leaving about two weeks of decomposition.

The other side of it all is that Professor Lorrimor ... is quite animate!  He steps forward and backhands Marius in the upper left arm with a blow likely more powerful than Lorrimor had in life, as Marius takes *5*.

Abrax, you hear the sound of someone hitting someone else. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker, Lorrimor Place*
Show


Marius: 22.
Professor Lorrimor: 20. (22:22).
Abrax: 18.
Wren: 17.
Zauberei: 15.
Razvan: 13.
Kendra: 8.
Paula: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*The Laughing Demon ...*

*"Master Zokar, you need to hire exterminators!"* Othello yells. He then rears back with his hand and punches at the second flying creature, connecting powerfully for *7* and getting its attention.

Hargrimm, insect-bat attached and draining you of your blood. What do you do?

*Spoiler: The Laughing Demon*
Show


Stirge: 18. (10:10). ATTACHED to Hargrimm (2 CON drained).
Othello: 17. 
Hargrimm: 15. Stirge #1 ATTACHED! 
*  ENTANGLED!!! It will take a SA and a DC 20 Escape Artist check to free him.
Sheriff Caeller: 14.
Stirge #2: 9. (3:10). 1 BLEED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*The Laughing Demon ...*

Hargrimm steps back from the table so he doesn't spill his drink, and throws another vortex at the bat thing, hitting the thing hard and causing it to drop off onto the ground.

*"Hey 'thello, tha music mighta set em off."* he slurs from the blood loss.

The other bat-bug takes *1 bleed* and closes on Othello, landing on the top of his head and putting a proboscis right into his nugget while attaching with its legs. It sucks up some of Othello's blood (*1 CON*).

The bat-bug that Hargrimm hit, flaps weakly on the ground.

Othello, what do you do?

*Spoiler: The Laughing Demon*
Show


 Stirge: 18. (-3:10). PRONE. DYING!!!
Othello: 17. 
Hargrimm: 15. 
*  ENTANGLED!!! It will take a SA and a DC 20 Escape Artist check to free him.
Stirge #2: 9. (2:10). 1 BLEED!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*Lorrimor Place ...*

Abrax, hearing the sound of flesh on flesh, runs out to see what has  happened.  Upon seeing the Professor's animate corpse, he skids to a  stop, calling up his mystical armor around himself.  *"Why have you come here, foul creature.  there is nothing in this place for the dead!"*

In the sitting room, Wren - without casting a spell or any warning - disappears from Zauberei's view!

Zauberei, what do you do? You heard Abrax' bit. "There is a foul creature ... the dead" that is there.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker, Lorrimor Place*
Show


Marius: 22.
Professor Lorrimor: 20. (22:22).
Abrax: 18. _Mage armor_.
Wren: 17. _Invisible_.
Zauberei: 15.
Razvan: 13.
Kendra: 8.
Paula: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*Lorrimor Place ...*

Zauberei stands up from a writing desk and moves toward the commotion, where he sees the partially face-ripped, animated corpse of Professor Lorrimor!

Razvan, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker, Lorrimor Place*
Show


Marius: 22.
Professor Lorrimor: 20. (22:22).
Abrax: 18. _Mage armor_.
Wren: 17. _Invisible_.
Zauberei: 15.
Razvan: 13.
Kendra: 8.
Paula: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*Lorrimor Place ...*

Upon hearing the commotion, Razvan stands upright and prepares for battle against the foul creatures of undeath.  *"Lady of the Grave, please grant your servant guidance in this time of conflict against such abominations."*

He then casts a spell upon himself, for that very guidance.

Kendra comes down the stairs to see what the commotion, and screams in dread when she sees her dead, disfigured, decaying dear old dad.

Paula, sitting on a pillow, looks up and squeaks in concern at the goings-on in the other room.

Marius, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker, Lorrimor Place*
Show


Marius: 22.
Professor Lorrimor: 20. (22:22).
Abrax: 18. _Mage armor_.
Wren: 17. _Invisible_.
Zauberei: 15.
Razvan: 13. _Divine favor_.
Kendra: 8.
Paula: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

Shock and anguish fill Marius' face as he sees the rotting visage of his old patron as he cries out, *"Please stop, professor! I don't want to fight you."*

Stepping back, the young man glances about for any  weapons checked at the entryway or any nearby objects he could use as  improvised weapons, in hopes of wielding something in his defense  against the dead thing at the doorway. He picks up a candlestick whose attendant candle is currently unlit.

The dead Professor Lorrimor lurches forward and swings wildly at Marius.

Abrax, what do you do?

Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker, Lorrimor Place*
Show


Marius: 22. Candlestick in hand.
Professor Lorrimor: 20. (22:22).
Abrax: 18. _Mage armor_.
Wren: 17. _Invisible_.
Zauberei: 15.
Razvan: 13. _Divine favor_.
Kendra: 8.
Paula: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei asseses the situation. Calling on Nethys he gestures dramatically, and a translucent quarterstaff appears in front of the professor in a direct line from it and Zauberei, and smacks against the professor. The dead man's skin is too thick to feel the strike.

Razvan silently stares at the former Professor for what seems a long sad moment.  *"My  dear friend, I am sorry that your place in line to await the Lady of  the Graves judgement has been put on hold.  Please allow us to put you  back to rest so that you may rest comfortably once again. If you try to run or return to those that did this to you, know that I  will be able to track you down and place judgement upon those that have  done this to you."*

Razvan calls forth positive energy with which to strike the professor, but the energy misses. Kendra recovers from her shock and casts a spell that is not dissimilar from the effect Razvan created, but her shot goes even wider.

Marius, you have a candlestick in hand as a one-handed improvised weapon (like a club). You are adjacent to the undead. What do you do?

Professor Lorrimor on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker, Lorrimor Place*
Show


Marius: 22. Candlestick in hand.
Professor Lorrimor: 20. (19:22).
Abrax: 18. _Mage armor_.
Wren: 17. _Invisible_.
Zauberei: 15.
Razvan: 13. _Divine favor_.
Kendra: 8.
Paula: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

Zauberei yells, *"A slashing weapon!"*

Marius calls back at Zauberei, *"I know, but no time now!"*   At that, the young doctor shifts into an offensive stance, sidesteps around the creature so that he is now offset, but no flanking can yet be set up at this time. Marius swings his makeshift weapon,   channeling into the blow his desire to return the undead to its   destined rest.

*"I'm sorry, professor,"* he says quietly to himself as he attacks his old mentor, the candlestick hitting deep into its stomach and tearing at intestines for *14*.

The professor lets out a groan of pain ... but it is unknown if it is physical or existential ... but its bowels are slowly unspooling onto the floor, releasing a truly fetid reek. The professor raises a hand up and slams into Marius' left lower arm for a crushing *10*!

Abrax, you can get to a spot in front of the professor that could allow Marius to flank on his next turn. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker, Lorrimor Place*
Show


Marius: 22. Candlestick in hand.
Professor Lorrimor: 20. (5:22).
Abrax: 18. _Mage armor_.
Wren: 17. _Invisible_.
Zauberei: 15.
Razvan: 13. _Divine favor_.
Kendra: 8.
Paula: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax gets into place for help Marius. He gives a straight right jab to the central mass of the professor's remaining face for *3 mod*. His follow up spinning hook kick misses.

The professor seems to jerk oddly and falls down before disappearing into a wad of dust. Behind him ... where Marius would have gone to ... is Wren, holding a kitchen knife.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker, Lorrimor Place*
Show


Marius: 22. Candlestick in hand.
Professor Lorrimor: 20. (2:22).
Abrax: 18. _Mage armor_.
Wren: 17. _Invisible_.
Zauberei: 15.
Razvan: 13. _Divine favor_.
Kendra: 8.
Paula: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...*

*S19:* Something darts in from the west to strike Wren in the chest for *4*!

*S8:* Just a hair's breadth later, the same thing happens as Abrax gets bit in the right shoulder for *3*. Immediately after that strike, Abrax begins to feel sluggish and with dulled reactions.*Spoiler: Sluggish*
Show

*Sluggish*: A character rendered sluggish by Dexterity poison has dulled reactions. He takes a 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC. (Sheet updated.)

*Round One ...

R1T21:* Wren calls out, slurring his words a little, *"I am poisoned! Giant centipede! Paralytic!"*

He is visibly more sluggish and stiff, but manages to get up on the steps away from the centipede, behind Hargrimm. He immediately attempts anti-venom field medicine on himself.

*R1T19:* The giant centipede that attacked gives chase to its poisoned prey, biting Wren in his lower left arm for *1 NL*.

*R1T13:* Abrax, you continue to suffer as your joints and limbs are now stiff.*Spoiler: Stiffened*
Show

** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
There is a giant centipede looking right at you that hasn't recovered from its charge. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Wren: 21. 
** Sluggish*: 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Giant Centipede (W): 19. (9:9). 
Abrax: 13. Must save vs. poison til R6T8!!!
** Sluggish*: 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Othello: 9. 
Giant Centipede (E): 8. (9:9). Charged!
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T13:* Abrax strikes out hard and (not very) fast at the creature that poisoned him, hoping to occupy it before it can get anyone else. He tries to smash the thing with an elbow but misses and pulls his elbow up short in fear of smashing his humerus. The problem is that his head kept going and slams into the dais he stands next to. His ears are now ringing. Abrax doesn't take the time to worry and lifts up and smashes down with his foot - what you should do with a bug in the first place - as his foot hits for 5 and he turns his foot at impact to rip open the chitin more.

*R1T9:* Othello, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Wren: 21. 
** Sluggish*: 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Giant Centipede (W): 19. (9:9). 
Abrax: 13. Must save vs. poison til R6T8!!!
** Sluggish*: 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
**  DEAFENED until Healed (Heal DC 20 required)!!!
Othello: 9. 
Giant Centipede (E): 8. (4:9). Charged! BLEED 1d4!!!
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Othello draws his waraxe, goes to step away from the creature closest to him before realizing Abrax is right there,  and lets forth with a battle cry so inspiring that the others feel a  boost in their confidence and focus. 

*R1T8:* The centipede Abrax stomped takes *3 bleed*, but is no longer overextended from its charge. It bites Abrax in his right shoulder again for *4* and the compounding of the poison continues to overwhelm Abrax as he is now staggered*Spoiler: Staggered (Poison definition)*
Show

*Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).

*R1T5:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Wren on deck, Giant Centipede to west in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (til Othello's next turn): _Encouraging Roar_ [GL1, B, SwA, Allies w/in 30' +2 morale attk/ dmg]
Wren: 21. 
** Sluggish*: 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Giant Centipede (W): 19. (9:9). 
Abrax: 13. Must save vs. poison til R6T8 w/ DC +2, and til R7T8 at normal DC.
** Sluggish*: 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
*Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
**  DEAFENED until Healed (Heal DC 20 required)!!!
Othello: 9. Waraxe in hand.
Giant Centipede (E): 8. (4:9). BLEED 1d4!!!
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Light travels up Hargrimm's and forms a spiral horn on his forehead. He  quickly uses it to add more oomph to a headbutt aimed at the centipede  to the west, but misses.

The acolyte screams in terror, too paralyzed to move.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* Wren nods stiffly and sluggishly, but with a sheepish smile. *"I'm good now. Still poisoned, but I stopped the progress."*

With his dagger he stabs at his enemy from high ground, slicing a surgical line up the creature's underside for *10* and dropping it.

*R2T13:* Abrax, roll a Fort save vs. poison. What do you do this round as you are currently sluggish, stiffened & staggered (see above)?

Othello on deck, centipede in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (til Othello's next turn): _Encouraging Roar_ [GL1, B, SwA, Allies w/in 30' +2 morale attk/ dmg]
Wren: 21. 
** Sluggish*: 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
 Giant Centipede (W): 19. (-1:9).  DYING!!!
Abrax: 13. Must save vs. poison til R6T8 w/ DC +2, and til R7T8 at normal DC.
** Sluggish*: 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
**  DEAFENED until Healed (Heal DC 20 required)!!!
Othello: 9. Waraxe in hand.
Giant Centipede (E): 8. (4:9). BLEED 1d4!!!
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T13:* Abrax, feeling the poison from the centipede take deeper hold, musters his monastic training and holds any further progression. He then puts all  his strength into a single blow.  Forming his hands into a double fist,  he raises them above his head and brings them both down like a hammer  onto the giant bug's head to splat it!.  

He manages to squawk out, *"If I fall, I am poisoned."* 

*Combat Ends .... (and the party makes sure the centipedes are Good'n'Deady)*


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES (til Othello's next turn): _Encouraging Roar_ [GL1, B, SwA, Allies w/in 30' +2 morale attk/ dmg]
Wren: 21. 
** Sluggish*: 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
Abrax: 13. Must save vs. poison til R6T8 w/ DC +2, and til R7T8 at normal DC.
** Sluggish*: 2 penalty on Reflex saves and all Dexterity-based attack rolls, ability checks, and skill checks, as well as to AC.
** Stiffened*: A character stiffened by Dexterity poison feels numb and stiff. He is considered flat-footed and is denied his Dexterity bonus to AC, even if he has uncanny dodge. He cant make attacks of opportunity.
** Staggered*: A character staggered by Dexterity poison is so slowed and stiffened that he gains all the effects of the staggered condition (except that he can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
**  DEAFENED until Healed (Heal DC 20 required)!!!
Othello: 9. Waraxe in hand.
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

The numerous lanterns that light the hall suddenly explode into bursts of burning oil that douses the surrounding walls, lighting the room on fire and causing the townsfolk to truly panic. Othello sensed something off and managed to not get burned by the lantern in the corner right by him! Razvan, over in the other corner, wasn't so lucky and took *6 fire*!

At the far end of the hall, the lantern that exploded right behind Councilors Hearthmount and Muricar are dropped instantly. They are likely in critical condition! Elsewhere in the packed Town Hall, another two townies have dropped!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Marius, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Marius: 21.
Othello: 20.
Paula: 17.
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14.
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Turning to the nearby party members, Marius says, *"We've got to heal the fallen and evacuate."*  At that, the young medical student drinks an extract of ant haul and  rushes north toward the injured council members, doing his best to jump  through or over the fire to reach them more quickly. Unfortunately, his jump made him stop shorter than he had hoped, but at least his jump impressively cleared the flames.

*R1T20:* Othello, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect.
Othello: 20.
Paula: 17.
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14.
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
Townsfolk: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* In a loud, diplomatically authoritative voice, Othello shouts, *"Ladies and Gentlemen, please calmly make your way to the exit! Razvan, extinguish that fire!"* 

Unfortunately, he had to focus and get good breaths in to be heard, so it took him all of his focus to do that. That said, Othello's voice was clear as a bell, and hopefully it will help.

*R1T17:* Marius feels Paula's nervousness, but she stays out of the way.

*R1T16:* Sheriff Caeller opens the doors of the Town Hall.

*R1T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect.
Othello: 20. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 18 (success).
Paula: 17.
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14.
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
Townsfolk: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T15:* Zauberei moves to the center aisle and doubles north as far as he can go.

*R1T14:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect.
Othello: 20. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 18 (success).
Paula: 17.
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14.
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
Townsfolk: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Hargrimm's eyes widen in suprise at the sudden fire. Seeing townsfolk  wounded, he runs around the pew to the north and stands on it. *"Sheriff, please find some buckets!"* he shouts. 

*R1T13:* Kendra moves north along the east wall, clambering over a pew to get to a fallen Ravengrian.

*R1T11:* Razvan, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect.
Othello: 20. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 18 (success).
Paula: 17.
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14.
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Razvan calmly eyes the fire next to him, *"Pharasma, grant me the power to quench these flames and see your devoted to safety*."

Grasping his holy symbol, Razvan casts a spell to pour water into the open air and onto the fire. Nothing happens! The spell goes through and is completed, but no water surges forth.

*End of Round One:* The townsfolk, inspired to orderly safety by Othello, begin moving out of the Town Hall via the center.

*Begin Round Two:* The fires begin to grow! Screams are heard as the fire begins to grow, and Othello's impact on the crowd might not hold this round! A man to the center-east catches fire as his area begins to burn!

*R2T21:* Marius, what do you do?

Othello on deck, Sheriff Caeller on deck, Paula delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect.
Othello: 20. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 18 (success).
Paula: 17. DELAYING!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14.
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Marius moves toward the two fallen councilmembers and states to those nearby, *"I'm a doctor: let me stabilize them so you can evacuate them."*  At that, he pulls out an extract of cure light wounds and administers it to Councilman Hearthmount, who is alive and conscious, but prone.

*R2T20:* Seeing that Kendra has crossed to the downed citizen, Othello moves west  and speaks again, using the same authoritative voice as before... *"Well done, Ladies and Gentleman! Please calmly continue towards the exit in an orderly manner!"*

*R2T16:* Sheriff Caeller hops up onto the pew, and then onto the next one north of that. He doesn't try to over yell Othello's brilliant directions, but speaks soothing words and uses guiding hands to assist Othello.

*R2T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Kendra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect.
Othello: 20. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 24 (success).
Paula: 17. DELAYING!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14.
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Zauberei calls on Nethys to grant healing. *"Nethys, let all around me feel your healing magic!"* 

A wash of healing energy covers the entire Town Hall, bringing those unconscious to wakefulness, though not affecting Razvan at all.

*R2T14:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Kendra on deck, Razvan in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect.
Othello: 20. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 24 (success).
Paula: 17. DELAYING!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14.
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* Hargrimm looks around from his new vantage point for anything that could  hold water: a bucket, a collection plate, a large-headed person's hat.  Not seeing anything useful, Hargrimm  removes his backpack and empties it at his feet. 

*R2T13:* Kendra tears off a large strip of her dress and starts beating at the fire on a burning Ravengrian.

*R2T11:* Razvan, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect.
Othello: 20. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 24 (success).
Paula: 17. DELAYING!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack emptied at his feet!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T11:* Razvan chants once more, *"Lady of the Graves, please grant the moisture necessary to save a fellow parishioner."* 

He then intones a spell and makes the necessary gestures, but again _create water_ doesn't work, so he calls out, say *"Move that person away from the flames and put them out!"*

He then moves to a better position to help others escape, but in doing so he has to hop over/on the pew in front of him like the Sheriff did. He now stands on the back pew.

*End Round 2:* The townsfolk, again given great calm by way of Othello's direction, continue to file out in an orderly fashion as best as possible. The one that Kendra was helping is able to put out the flames on themselves and step out of the burning area, though in their pain and panic they do cause a bit of disruption in the line. Councilors help each other from being prone and move away from flames.

As if dealing with a burning building wasn't enough, the windows along the north wall shater as a pair of flying, flaming human skulls shriek into the chamber!

*Begin Round 3:* The fires continue to spread. Now, smoke is beginning to form lightly.

*R3T21:* Marius, you are now partially surrounded by fire, the councilors aren't right next to the fire, the people on the northern end are still waiting to even move, and now there are two flaming, shrieking skulls! What do you do?

Othello on deck, Sheriff Caeller on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect.
Othello: 20. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 24 (success).
Paula: 17. DELAYING!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack emptied at his feet!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
Flaming Skull (Red): 5. (9:9).
Flaming Skull (Blue): 3. (9:9).
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* Marius smiles as Zauberei's healing magic hopefully revives the others  far faster than he could on his own. That smile immediately fades when  the burning skulls burst in, however, and he calls out, *"Paula, get out and go alert Mr. Evans!"*

Finding himself relatively unarmed once again, Marius sizes up  these new threats and plays for time by shifting five feet toward the  one nearest him and taking a defensive posture, hoping to hinder it from  moving further in and harming the evacuees. 

*R3T20.5:* Paula leaps from Marius' jacket on the now blasted open window, and scuttles down and out of sight.

*R3T20:* Othello moves in towards the central aisle away from the flames and  continues speaking calmly and encouraging people to exit the building. Unfortunately, his focus on his own movement is not enough to keep people from a more panicked exit at this time.*Spoiler: Crunch*
Show

It takes a FRA to use Diplomacy to get people in this situation to be more guided and efficient, and you were focused on movement.

*R3T16:* Sheriff Caeller, no longer hearing Othello's voice calls out, *"Somebody cajole or threaten these folk outta' here!"*

He then hops to the next pew northwards while pulling out his strange contraption. There is a terrific roar and a belch of fire and smoke from his sidearm, and the flaming skull due north of him at the end of the Town Hall gets struck for *6* (the same one Marius is next to). The sheriff speed loads his pistol.

*R3T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck (but not nearly as much as all of his gear), Kendra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. TD.
* *Possible IAs:* If Marius is forced to make a saving throw, he uses Inner Sense to give himself bonus to his save. 
** If Marius is attacked or sees Kendra or a councilmember attacked, he uses Spilled Salt  to give a penalty to the attack roll. 
Othello: 20. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 24 (success).
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15.
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack emptied at his feet!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
Flaming Skull (Red): 5. (3:9).
Flaming Skull (Blue): 3. (9:9).
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Zauberei quickly looks at the flaming skulls to see what they are. *"Friends, citizens, we need to proceed as  quickly as possibly out the doors. The fire will spread rapidly and we  need to get out so we can bring the proper tools to put out the fire.  Shovels of dirt and buckets of water are what we need.  Make sure the  fire doesn't spread to other buildings, so please hurry, in the safest  possible way!

"Lady Kendra, this way!"* 

While not as vivacious a speaker as Othello, still Zauberei's years training as an associate professor and learning to keep a classroom of intellectually egotistical students under control have yet served him well, as the people respond to him.

*R3T14:* Hargrimm, your backpack ... and its contents ... are spilled at your feet. What do you do?

Kendra on deck, Razvan in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. TD.
* *Possible IAs:* If Marius is forced to make a saving throw, he uses Inner Sense to give himself bonus to his save. 
** If Marius is attacked or sees Kendra or a councilmember attacked, he uses Spilled Salt  to give a penalty to the attack roll. 
Othello: 20. 
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 21 (success).
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack emptied at his feet!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
Flaming Skull (Red): 5. (3:9).
Flaming Skull (Blue): 3. (9:9).
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Having heard aloud the same words he was preparing himself to say, Hargrimm calls out, *"Razvan! A container! You'll need a container!"* 

He demonstrates by casting _Create Water_ into his now empty backpack, stepping along the pew, and gets ready to fling the water.*Spoiler: Fighting Fires*
Show

It takes a CM check, and a big gulp of water like that gets a bonus .... but a CM check comes by way of spending a SA, not just a MA.

*R3T13:* Kendra makes her way up the far northeastern corner, casts a spell, and the same effect erupts forth from her as did from an ally, but her _disrupt undead_ misses.

*R3T11:* Razvan, what do you do?

Skulls on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. TD.
* *Possible IAs:* If Marius is forced to make a saving throw, he uses Inner Sense to give himself bonus to his save. 
** If Marius is attacked or sees Kendra or a councilmember attacked, he uses Spilled Salt  to give a penalty to the attack roll. 
Othello: 20. 
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 21 (success).
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack emptied at his feet!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
Flaming Skull (Red): 5. (3:9).
Flaming Skull (Blue): 3. (9:9).
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T11:* Razvan calmly steps forward near the sheriff and with a flick of the wrist his pistol appears in his hand. Then he let's off two a shot at the same flaming skull the sheriff shot at, and it disappears in a puff of smoke and flame. He says a quick command word, and powder and shot flies from his bandolier into his gun, and then he shoots at the other flaming skull. Despite the distance, standing on the pew helps him as he is cleared of any cover from the townsfolk, and the second shot reports and the other flaming skull bursts into nothingness.

*End Round 3:* The townsfolk, calmly transferred to Zauberei's leadership, continue to exit Town Hall in surprisingly orderly fashion.

*Begin Round 4:*  The fire continues to grow. In doing so, Marius takes *4 fire* and Razvan takes *1 fire* for the fires growing into their areas. Though burned, they both are able to keep from catching fire, but need to move!

*R4T21**:* Marius, you expended your _inner sense_ to keep from catching fire (nothing could stop you from getting burned). Roll a Fort save to not suffer smoke inhalation. What do you do?

Othello on deck, Sheriff Caeller in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. TD.
Othello: 20. 
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 21 (success).
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack emptied at his feet!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21**:* Surrounded by flames and hearing gunshots go off, though unsure of their  success, Marius coughs as the smoke attempts to swirl into his lungs.  With nowhere else to go and little to offer in this fight, the young  doctor hurls himself out the broken window.

If he is able, once Marius is outside, he turns back toward the window  and offers a hand to help anybody else inside in that corner that is  increasingly trapped by flames. Calling out to them, he says, *"If the flames are too high to get past, grab hold of me here!"* 

*R4T20:* Othello, what do you do? You heard Marius' words, but you don't see him. The only ally you see is Hargrimm, and an aisle full of townsfolk coughing, hoping to get out, and Zauberei's control over them possibly breaking down.

Sheriff Caeller on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. READIED to aid someone that wants to launch out the window.
Othello: 20. 
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15. Diplomacy to get passengers moving was 21 (success).
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack emptied at his feet!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Seeing that all the injured seem to have been cared for, Othello once  again resumes his encouraging of people to calmly evacuate. *"Well done, friends! Let's keep quickly moving  in an orderly fashion! Once outside, organize water to be brought so we  can try to save the hall!"* 

*R4T16:* Hearing Othello not do as well as he could, coughing some, he adds to Othello's exhortations. The Sheriff is not much of a people person at all, but the little bit he does is enough to help Othello possibly achieve a measure of success.

*R4T15:* Zauberei, roll a Fort save. What do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Kendra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. READIED to aid someone that wants to launch out the window.
Othello: 20. His +7 Diplomacy only got him a 14 (missed success by 1), but helped by Sheriff for success.
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack emptied at his feet!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Zauberei moves 15, to the south, squeezing and jostling along with townsfolk when he suddenly stops. He has an idea he thinks which may or may not help ....

*R4T14:* Hargrimm takes a deep breath in preparation for the smoke he expects to  create, but he breaths from the air pocket at the top of his bag so he has a good breath despite the smoke.. Then he dumps his half filled pack onto the fire due east of  himself. Unfortunately, he isn't trained on how to apply water to a fire for maximum effect, so he simply upturns the backpack. There's a lot of hissing steam and guttering smoke, but it fails as a fire-fighting effort.

*R4T13:* Kendra just pushes through the crowd as best she can, heading south.

*R4T11:* Razvan, what do you do? Roll a Fort save (smoke inhalation).

Townies on deck, fire in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. READIED to aid someone that wants to launch out the window.
Othello: 20. His +7 Diplomacy only got him a 14 (missed success by 1), but helped by Sheriff for success.
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T11:* Razvan tries to ask about others, but he knows to move out of the fire first. He steps a few feet out of the fire while still standing on the pew to see several townsfolk facing south in a line. *"How are we doing? Is the building clear?"* Razvan asks. **cough* cough** 

He then aids Othello and the Sheriff in trying to get people out in an orderly fashion.

*End Round 4:* The mass exodus continues, townsfolk in a mental panic and coughing, but being guided to more efficiency through the combined efforts of Othello, Zauberei, and Razvan.

*Begin Round 5:* The fire ... continues to grow. And this time, it is so hot, and this time ... Othello (*5 fire*), Hargrimm (*5 fire*), Marius (*8 fire*), and Razvan (*2 fire*) get caught by the fire!

Othello, Hargrimm, Marius, and Razvan, roll Ref saves to not catch fire!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. READIED to aid someone that wants to launch out the window.
Othello: 20. His +7 Diplomacy only got him a 14 (missed success by 1), but helped by Sheriff for success.
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

Of the three standing in fire, Marius almost catches, but quickly eyes a pitcher of water and tosses it on himself. Othello, however, isn't so lucky as he catches fire!  :Eek: 

*R5T21:* Marius, your readied action to aid someone that wanted to get launched out of the window didn't happen. You are completely surrounded and in the fire, and the only safe way is for you to jump out the window at this point. What do you do?

Othello on deck, Sheriff Caeller in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. READIED to aid someone that wants to launch out the window.
Othello: 20. BURNING!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16.
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T21:* With no one taking up his offer of assistance out the window, Marius  ceases dawdling and  jumps out the window himself. Once he is back on  his feet outside, he backs away  from the burning building to both  better consider next steps in the relief effort and to breathe in some  cleaner air.

*R5T20:* Othello's heavy equipment helps him, as he only takes *1 fire* from burning. Othello, doing the best he can to resist the urge to panic, tumbles awkwardly over the pew in front of him - the only spot nearby that isn't occupied by people or fire - and recalling his time in dwarven  elementary school, stops, drops, and rolls hoping to extinguish the  flames.

*"Ooh! Hot! Hot! Hot! Oh way oh way!"*

He is successful, but now he is prone. This is NOT the best place to be with this much fire. That said, the air quality down low is marginally better than at dwarven head-height.

*R5T16:* Sheriff Caeller isn't a great people person, so instead of doing Othello's tactice of nice-and-orderly, he shouts at the remaining councilors and townsfolk to get the hell out of the building. He doesn't do a good job. Not only is he feeling the effects of smoke inhalation, but fire of this magnitude is LOUD!

*R5T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Kendra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Othello: 20. PRONE!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T15:* Zauberei casts _endure elements_ on himself. Once out and away some, he calls out, *"Everyone who is hurt gather* *around me."* 

*R5T14:* Hargrimm, you take *4 fire* from standing in a burning area. Please roll a Fort save vs. smoke inhalation. Roll a Ref save or begin burning. THEN let me know what you do for your action.

Kendra on deck, Razvan in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Othello: 20. PRONE!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T14:* Hargrimm proves his dwarvenliness by ignoring the smoke, but also keeps from getting lit on fire. Hargrimm empowers his ability to heal and lets loose a wave of energy (*6 PE*, and +2 Fort saves). Then he hurries out of the fire and as far south as he can. He can't go diagonally because of the pew, and with the mix of bodies, he is squeezing in with the younger of the female councillors.

*R5T13:* Kendra does a good job of ignoring the smoke and regaining order as the sheriff's scare tactics weren't working, before trying to move herself a little bit.

*R5T11:* Razvan, you take 5 fire damage as you are standing in a square with fire. Please roll a Fort save vs. smoke inhalation, and a Ref save to keep from catching fire. Then, let me know your actions.

Townsfolk on deck, Fire in the hole!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Othello: 20. PRONE!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T11:* *"Time to get out of here people."* Razvan painfully says. He steps out of the fire, using his speed to pat down any fires tempted to begin on him, but that effort cost him too much time so he can't spend it talking ... so he simply removes his own body as an obstacle by getting just outside and free of the fire, most of the pressing throng, and the smoke. 

*End Round 5:* Thanks to Kendra taking over, the townsfolk - despite mounting smoke and panic - continue out of Town Hall in an orderly fashion. Sheriff Caeller, from somwhere in the middle of the structure calls out, *"Looks clear center!"*

*Begin Round 6:* Sounds of Kendra and Othello screaming in pain as the fire grows into their areas!

Othello, roll a Ref save to keep from initially catching fire! You took 12 fire damage as the fire is now far hotter all concentrated. (Note, not your turn yet, just a saving throw.)

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Othello: 20. PRONE!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

Othello, since he's on the ground, does a quick roll around to keep from catching fire, but he's still prone and in a fiery space, so ...

*R6T21:* Marius, you are on the back end of the Town Hall, about 15' from the wall. Smoke and flame billows out of the building via the open window. What do you do?

Othello on deck and prone in a fiery spot, Sheriff Caeller in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Othello: 20. PRONE!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T21:* Marius stands up, and then jogs around the outside of the building toward the front where  the evacuees are gathering, keeping at least five feet away from the  building to avoid suffering any further fire damage.

*R6T20:* Othello, before you do anything else, you take *6 fire*. Roll a Ref save to not catch fire!

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Othello: 20. PRONE!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T20:* Othello stands up, and attempts to move to the nearest space that isn't on fire. He moves through a flaming area quickly, only taking *2 fire*. Seeing the Sheriff, he gets closer to him.

*R6T16:* The Sheriff reaches for something Othello doesn't see. Outside, the Sheriff appears with Kendra in a fireman's carry.

*R6T15:* Zauberei, what do you do? You are safely outside.

Hargrimm on deck, Kendra in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Othello: 20. PRONE!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. 
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T15:* Zauberei delays ...

*R6T14:* Hargrimm, roll a Fort save and a Ref save. You take *10 fire* damage. What do you do?

Kendra on deck, Razvan in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Othello: 20. PRONE!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. DELAYING!!!
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty).
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T14:* Hargrimm has caught fire! He lets loose with a burst of healing that affects Othello and everyone else, and then his burning form comes tearing out of the building and south, but not before taking *5 fire* from the fire he goes through, which in turn burns away and destroys the depressingly empty backpack he was holding.

*R6T13:* Kendra asks the Sheriff to let go of her. She slides off his shoulder and steps over to give Aid to Hargrimm should he try to get the flames on him out.

*R6T11:* Hargrimm is burning. You don't see Othello or Marius. Razvan, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Othello: 20. PRONE!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. DELAYING!!!
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty). BURNING!!!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T11:* Razvan will try to put out the fires on Hargrimm, but as with Kendra, the best he can do is Aid Hargrimm's own actions at this time.  "*That is enough fire for you today my friend."* 

*End Round 6:* The townsfolk mill about, looking on at their obviously lost Town Hall with a mixture of fear and sadness. Meanwhile, the councilors are starting to organize bucket brigades.

*Begin Round 7:* The fires inside continue to grow, and now encompass part of the outer portion and the roof. 

*R7T21:* Marius, townsfolk started off to begin a bucket brigade, but looking at the roaring building, you realize that now the brigade's job is to create a fire line. The Town Hall is definitely lost. What do you do, if anything?

Othello on deck, Sheriff Caeller in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Othello: 20. PRONE!!! DYING!!!
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. DELAYING!!!
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty). BURNING!!!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T21:* Seeing the bucket brigades already forming from afar, Marius continues  jogging around the town hall until he can see the front entrance,  worried over his friends' welfare and wondering what their next steps  are. When he finishes jogging over, Marius stops to catch his breath,  having been struggling against smoke and physical exertion without pause  for some time.

*Round Count Ends....*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Beginning: Fire Grows.
Marius: 21. _Ant haul_ in effect. 
Sheriff Caeller: 16. Smoke inhalation (1).
Zauberei: 15. DELAYING!!!
Hargrimm:  14. Backpack in hand (empty). BURNING!!!
Kendra: 13.
Razvan: 11.
End: Townsfolk.

----------


## lostsole31

Hargrimm and Zauberei go into the next room. Sure enough, they notice a temperature drop, but don't do anything until there is an active freezing effect.

*Round One ...

R1T11:* At the point that there is frost forming over the bars, that is good enough for Hargrimm. He gives Zauberei a nod and channels energy for *6 PE*.

*R1T7:* Unfortunately, getting Zauberei's attention also made him unwittingly delay as it affects the heroes, with Zauberei barely keeping from suffering worse effect: Hargrimm (*5 cold*), Zauberei (*4 cold*).

*R1T4:* Zauberei quickly recovers his focus and lets loose with his own channel to do *2 PE*.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T11:* Hargrimm does another *6 PE*.

*R2T7:*  Hargrimm takes *4 cold*, and Zauberei takes *5 cold*.

*R2T4:* Zauberei fires off a full-power channel that does *6 PE*!

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T11:* Hargrimm falters a little this time, ony doing *4 PE*, and the energies in the room quickly return to normal.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Marius: 20.
Wren: 15.
Hargrimm: 11.
Paula: 9.
Cold Spot: 7. (4:24).
Abrax: 5.
Zauberei: 4.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...

S15-8:* Abrax barely even steps into the room when three completely motionless, small creatures that blended into the rubble close on his position. One of them had charged right down the middle of the room to strike Abrax' right calf with a soft crit for *4*. Another just popped up and bites him on the chest for *2*. From the two bites, Abrax finds that he is muscles are weakened from what must be some type of poison!*Spoiler: Weakened!*
Show

*Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Carrying capacity  is divided by 3. He is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T22:* The first one to react as Abrax is completely jacklighted is Marius! What does he do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Marius: 22.
Wren: 15.
Red:  15. (18:18). Charged.
Zauberei: 10.
Green: 9. (18:18).
Abrax: 9. Must make a DC 14 Fort save vs. poison each round til R4T8 (STR Track)!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Blue: 8. (18:18).
Hargrimm: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Marius winces sympathetically as Abrax takes the bites. Hefting his   polearm into a combat position, the doctor attempts to skewer a creature   with his weapon, but with Abrax in the way his strike goes wide.

*R1T16:* Wren disappears from view without so much as a word. However, he lets the party know where he is through some whistling so they aren't too thrown.

*R1T15:* Red (spider) recovers from its charge with a soft crit in the chest for *4*, likely cracking a rib, but a poor place to inject more poison.

*R1T10:* Zauberei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
Wren: 16. _Invisible_. Dagger in hand.
Red:  15. (18:18). 
Zauberei: 10.
Green: 9. (18:18).
Abrax: 8. Must make a DC 14 Fort save vs. poison each round til R4T8 (STR Track)!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Blue: 7. (18:18).
Hargrimm: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Zauberei moves 15 feet NE, definitely bumping up against Wren. Zauberei concentrates for a brief moment, and all of the heroes feel a sort of infrasonic thrumming around their bodies.

*R1T9:* Green bites Abrax again. Abrax sees the attack coming from a mile away, but realizes as leaden as his limbs feel, it is much harder to react and the bite hits Abrax' left elbow for *3*.

*R1T8:* Abrax, you just got hit with another bite that begins to put more poison into your already poisoned system. Roll a Fort save vs. poison!

Then, tell me what you do with your round, using if/then statements if necessary for whether you are poisoned worse or not.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
Wren: 16. _Invisible_. Dagger in hand.
Red:  15. (18:18). 
Zauberei: 10.
Green: 9. (18:18).
Abrax: 8. Must make a DC 14 (16 w/ waiting for initial save from Green's newest bite) Fort save vs. poison each round til R4T8 (STR Track)!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
Blue: 7. (18:18).
Hargrimm: 7.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T8:* Abrax tries to steel himself against the poison, but it is as if these creatures have a poison designed to lay you low as you feel helpless against it. Now he feels significantly impaired. He strikes out at his assailant in a hail of strikes. He manages to adapt to speed striking instead of raw power in hopes of ending this fight quickly before he is overwhelmed. He's not used to his and his swing is wild, but a short snap kick finds some success that does *6 (+1d4 bleed)* to Green.
*Spoiler: Impaired*
Show

*Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.

*R1T7:* Blue bites Abrax for *2*. 

Abrax roll a Fort save vs. the incoming poison!

*R1T6:* Hargrimm, within the span of just under 10 seconds, Abrax was bit multiple times by spider-like creatures, and he _definitely_ appears to be affected by poison. What do you do?

Marius on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
Wren: 16. _Invisible_. Dagger in hand.
Red:  15. (18:18). 
Zauberei: 10.
Green: 9. (12:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Abrax: 8. Must make a DC 14 (16 w/ waiting for initial save from Green's newest bite) Fort save vs. poison each round til R4T8 (STR Track)!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
Blue: 7. (18:18).
Hargrimm: 7.6

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Hargrimm reaches out to Abrax as he casts a spell and touches Abrax to fully heal him. *"I'll take this off your hands,"*  he says with a grimace as he draws his essence and the poison into  himself. Then he steps aside to let the experts handle the creatures. 

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T22:* Marius, what do you do?

Wren on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
Wren: 16. _Invisible_. Dagger in hand.
Red:  15. (18:18). 
Zauberei: 10.
Green: 9. (12:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Abrax: 8. Must make a DC 14 (16 w/ waiting for initial save from Green's newest bite) Fort save vs. poison each round til R4T8 (STR Track)!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
Blue: 7. (18:18).
Hargrimm: 7.6. Must make a DC 14 (16 w/ waiting for initial save from Green's newest bite) Fort save vs. poison each round til R4T8 (STR Track)!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Seeing Abrax take a repeated beating from the spiders, Marius draws his   shield in anticipation of the melee spreading. The young man then closes the distance so he may attack. Having done all he can for the moment, Marius worriedly calls out to Abrax, *"If it's too much, fall back. Mere pest control isn't worth your life."* 

*R2T16:* *"Excuse me, pardon me, coming through..."* whispers Wren as he touches Marius then Abrax so they don't feel him without knowing its their invisible friend and then have a freakout moment. A second or two later, Green is wracked with pain (*10*) and Wren appears inside, spider ichor on the tip of his dagger.

*R2T15:* Red attacks Abrax, but doesn't penetrate his tough hide.

*R2T10:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Green on deck, Abrax in the hole (roll a Fort save vs. poison) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
>>> *Immediate:* if bitten by spider at any point between now and next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to one saving throw.
Wren: 16. Dagger in hand.
Red:  15. (18:18). 
Zauberei: 10.
Green: 9. (2:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Abrax: 8. Must make a DC 14 (16 w/ waiting for initial save from Green's newest bite) Fort save vs. poison each round til R4T8 (STR Track)!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
Blue: 7. (18:18).
Hargrimm: 7.6. Must make a DC 14 (16 w/ waiting for initial save from Green's newest bite) Fort save vs. poison each round til R4T8 (STR Track)!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T10:* Zauberei steps down behind Marius, screened by the two warriors and with the critters focused on the battle. He looks at them, seeing if he recognizes what they might be.

*R2T9:* Green suffers *1 bleed*. It is too focused on the prey that has been so poisoned, but the bite can't get through the boar-headed man's hide.

*R2T8:* Abrax, what do you do? You are in a bad way. The poison is no longer furthering to threaten to do more to you, but you are weakened and impaired.

Blue on deck, Hargrimm in the hole (NOW you may roll a Fort save vs. poison) ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
>>> *Immediate:* if bitten by spider at any point between now and next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to one saving throw.
Wren: 16. Dagger in hand.
Red:  15. (18:18). 
Zauberei: 10.
Green: 9. (1:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Abrax: 8. 
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
Blue: 7. (18:18).
Hargrimm: 7.6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T8:* Abrax grimaces as he feels the poison leave his system.  *"Thanks"*,  he says grimly.  Dropping into a defensive stance, he again enters an  attack routine, striking out at the two insects to his north. He manages to solidly tag Red with a quick jab for *5 (+1d4 bleed)*.

*R2T7:* Blue attacks Abrax, and even with his defensive fistwork, the creature bites him in his intercostal muscles for *2*. Now, without the bond to Hargrimm that gave you some protection no longer in place, you fall prey to the poison of this spider as well.*Spoiler: Staggered*
Show

*Staggered*: A character staggered by Strength poison is so weakened that she suffers the effects of the staggered condition (except she can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
It is obvious to everyone that Abrax is now doing even worse than before.

*R2T6:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
>>> *Immediate:* if bitten by spider at any point between now and next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to one saving throw.
Wren: 16. Dagger in hand.
Red:  15. (13:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Zauberei: 10.
Green: 9. (1:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Abrax: 8. POISONED til R6T7 (DC 14), STR track!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
* *Staggered*: A character staggered by Strength poison is so weakened that she suffers the effects of the staggered condition (except she can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
Blue: 7. (18:18).
Hargrimm: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* Hargrimm returns the now purified essence to Abrax and sends a blast of light toward the red spider-thing, which hits the wall of the corridor the group is in, instead. *"You've been very helpful Abrax, but I can't cure death."* 

*"Ha!"* Wren's voice is heard from inside. *"Amateur!"*

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T22:* Marius, what do you do?

Wren on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
>>> *Immediate:* if bitten by spider at any point between now and next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to one saving throw.
Wren: 16. Dagger in hand.
Red:  15. (13:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Zauberei: 10.
Green: 9. (1:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Abrax: 8. POISONED til R6T7 (DC 14), STR track!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
* *Staggered*: A character staggered by Strength poison is so weakened that she suffers the effects of the staggered condition (except she can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
Blue: 7. (18:18).
Hargrimm: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Marius, now properly shielded, completely flattens one of the spiders   with his lucerne hammer. Then he backs up slightly to give Abrax greater  room  to maneuver or fall back, pleading, *"An organized retreat beats dragging a poisoned husk, and these spiders aren't even the necromancers we want."*

*R3T16:* With one of the spiders down, Wren goes more into a defensive stance and does a fast jab with his dagger for a crit on Blue for *13 (+1d6 bleed)*, having nicked whatever passes as a major fluid transfer in such a creature as its life fluid begins to gush out ... a creature that has yet to fall, but will die most assuredly nonetheless.

*R3T15:* Meanwhile, similarly vexed by Abrax, Red takes *5 bleed*. It must be vengeful on some part of its mindlessness, though, for it crits Abrax, biting him in a nerve cluster in his chest for *4 + stunned* as the shooting pain from the nerve cluster totally unsettles the aasimar. Luckily, the spider's poison is not a neurotoxin, and doesn't transmit well in that spot.

Wren sees Abrax' distress and yells, *"Pull him out!"*

*R3T10:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Blue in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
>>> *Immediate:* if bitten by spider at any point between now and next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to one saving throw.
Wren: 16. Dagger in hand. DS.
Red:  15. (8:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Zauberei: 10.
Abrax: 8. POISONED til R6T7 (DC 14), STR track!!! STUNNED til R5T15!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
* *Staggered*: A character staggered by Strength poison is so weakened that she suffers the effects of the staggered condition (except she can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
Blue: 7. (5:18). BLEED 1D6!!!
Hargrimm: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T10:* Zauberei casts a spell and steps forward to touch Abrax to fully heal his current wounds (but not any of his current level of impairment or to affect the poison coursing through his bloodstream).

*R3T8:* Abrax, you are stunned, so you cannot act. However, the poison is still trying to do its work, and your fit body is likewise trying to fight it off. Roll a Fort save vs. poison!

Blue on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
>>> *Immediate:* if bitten by spider at any point between now and next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to one saving throw.
Wren: 16. Dagger in hand. DS.
Red:  15. (8:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Zauberei: 10.
Abrax: 8. POISONED til R6T7 (DC 14), STR track!!! STUNNED til R5T15!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
* *Staggered*: A character staggered by Strength poison is so weakened that she suffers the effects of the staggered condition (except she can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
Blue: 7. (5:18). BLEED 1D6!!!
Hargrimm: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T8:* It is a strange thing ... a mind-monk's training. So many strange meditative practices. Though he cannot think straight from the pain, yet Abrax' autonomic system is working wonderfully at doing what he trained it to do, namely increase efficiency in fighting off foreign matter in his body even without his awareness, and he manages to shut down the poison currently in his system. 

*R3T7:* Blue takes *6 bleed* ... and drops!

*R3T6:* Hargrimm, Abrax is stunned, but appears not to have suffered more deleterious effects of poison from that last bite. What do you do?

Marius on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
>>> *Immediate:* if bitten by spider at any point between now and next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to one saving throw.
Wren: 16. Dagger in hand. DS.
Red:  15. (8:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Zauberei: 10.
Abrax: 8. STUNNED til R5T15!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
* *Staggered*: A character staggered by Strength poison is so weakened that she suffers the effects of the staggered condition (except she can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
 Blue: 7. (-1:18). DYING!!!
Hargrimm: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* Hargrimm moves to the other side of Zauberei and reaches past Zauberei to pull Abrax out, but doesn't get ahold of him.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T22:* Marius, what do you do?

Wren on deck, Red in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_.
>>> *Immediate:* if bitten by spider at any point between now and next turn, uses Inner Sense counter to gain +2 to one saving throw.
Wren: 16. Dagger in hand. DS.
Red:  15. (8:18). BLEED 1d4!!!
Zauberei: 10.
Abrax: 8. STUNNED til R5T15!!!
* *Weakened*: A character weakened by Strength poison suffers a 2 penalty on Strength-based attack rolls,  damage rolls, skill checks, and ability checks. Her carrying capacity  is divided by 3. She is always considered to be carrying at least a  medium load.
* *Impaired*: A character impaired by Strength poison experiences rapid muscle atrophy. She takes an additional 2 penalty on the affected Strength-based rolls, and is always considered to be carrying at least a heavy load.
* *Staggered*: A character staggered by Strength poison is so weakened that she suffers the effects of the staggered condition (except she can take a full-round action if it is purely mental).
 Blue: 7. (-1:18). DYING!!!
Hargrimm: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*Administrative ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
HEROES: +2 deflection bonus to AC til R4T10 (Z's deflection aura domain power).
Marius: 22. _Aura of misfortune_. Dagger in hand. TD.
Wren: 16. Dagger in hand. DS.
Zauberei: 10.
Abrax: 8. 
Hargrimm: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*Administrative ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Marius: 22. 
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Wren: 16. Dagger in hand. DS.
Zauberei: 10. _Mage armor_ (1 hour).
Abrax: 8. 
Hargrimm: 6.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round!*

*S12:* Leaping from its place, a set of manacles takes on an unnatural life  of its own, moving as though it were a wild animal provoked into  attacking. It flies forth at Marius, bouncing off of his studded leather armor.

*S7:* Marius, what do you do? This is a surprise round, with normal surprise-round limitations.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. 
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Animated Manacles: 12. Charged.
Marius: 7. 
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour).

----------


## lostsole31

*S7:* Marius finds himself unable to swipe back at the manacles with his  polearm at such close range. So instead the young man takes a total  defense action, attempting to protect himself while the others prepare  to take out this new threat. He calls out, *"Back up!"* 

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T14:* Abrax, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. 
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Animated Manacles: 10. Charged.
Marius: 7. TD!
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Abrax takes a step south, clearing the way for Marius to back out of the  door.  Once he is clear, he recasts his armor of shimmering force in  preparation for battle. 

*R1T13:* Wren disappears from view, *"Pardon me, coming through,"* he mutters as a way to both warn and tell his fellows where he is. He calls out from opposite of Marius, *"Okay, we have animated manacles.  All metal, so hard to batter. Anyone have any cold?"*

*R1T10:* The manacles seem to resettle themselves after having lurched at Marius like they did. They then move very close to Marius (size Tiny), but he is focused on defense and deflects them.

*R1T7:* Marius, you are in total defense. You know from verbal cues that Wren is on the other side of the manacles from you. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. _Invisible_.
Animated Manacles: 10. Charged.
Marius: 7. TD!
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* *"Now's our chance to surround it,"*   Marius calls out to his teammates. Backing up five feet through the   doorway, the man swipes at the floating manacles with his hammer. He hits them, but being an object of metal the manacles seem undamaged. 

*R1T6:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. _Invisible_.
Animated Manacles: 10. Charged.
Marius: 7. _Aura of misfortune_ (30').
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Hargrimm throws a vortex of light at the manacles as he calls out *"No such luck on the cold front Wren."* Then he smirks to himself over his accidental weather joke. 

*R1T3:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. _Invisible_.
Animated Manacles: 10. Charged.
Marius: 7. _Aura of misfortune_ (30').
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* *"My suggestion would be to pin it to the ground and bind it. Someone get some rope handy,"* recommends Zauberei. He looks at Hargrimm. He then gestures and points at the manacle as a glob of acid is produced. Marius in front of him fouls his shot as the gob just misses and sizzles on the stone before winking out of existence.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T14:* Abrax, what do you do?

Wren on deck, animated manacles in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours).
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. _Invisible_.
Animated Manacles: 10. Charged.
Marius: 7. _Aura of misfortune_ (30').
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T14:* *"Someone get rope and ready to rope the cuffs to each other when I tell you to. I'm going to try to pin it,"* says Abrax as he moves into the room and easily grabs hold of the shackles (grappled, not pinned).

*R2T13:* Wren appears, dagger in hand if someone wants to wail on it, but otherwise shrugging. *"Sorry, I don't have much .... of anything."*

*R2T10:* The animated manacles while not possessing much power, are still squirrelly and biff Abrax in the face for *1 NL*.

*R2T7:* Marius, what do you do? Do you try to bash it while flanked, hoping to hurt metal manacles? or, do you trust in Abrax (and Zauberei) and ready some rope?

Hargrimm on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). GRAPPLING shackles.
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. _Invisible_.
Animated Manacles: 10. GRAPPLED by Abrax.
Marius: 7. _Aura of misfortune_ (30').
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Nodding at Zauberei's suggestion, Marius fishes out a length of silk  rope from his backpack. He then silently readies an action to loop the  rope through the manacles' cuffs on Abrax's command. 

*R2T6:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Abrax in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). GRAPPLING shackles.
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. _Invisible_.
Animated Manacles: 10. GRAPPLED by Abrax.
Marius: 7. _Aura of misfortune_ (30'). Rope in shield hand.
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T6:* Hargrimm readies the rope about his shoulder and moves up to be near the manacles.

*R2T3:* Zauberei, what do you do? Seems like the team is taking your good counsel.

Abrax' on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). GRAPPLING shackles.
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Animated Manacles: 10. GRAPPLED by Abrax.
Marius: 7. _Aura of misfortune_ (30'). Rope in shield hand.
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T3:* Zauberei holds off on any action until necessary.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T14:* Abrax, you are currently grappling the animated shackles, and everyone is expecting you to pin it. What do you do?

Wren on deck, Shackles in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). GRAPPLING shackles.
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. 
Animated Manacles: 10. GRAPPLED by Abrax.
Marius: 7. _Aura of misfortune_ (30'). Rope in shield hand.
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T14:* Abrax grunts as he wrestles with the shackles, finding them a more  difficult opponent than he imagined when he grabbed them.  He struggles  to fully control them, but finally senses the moment is nigh.  *"Get ready .....Now!!"* 

*R3T13.5:* Marius steps in, drops his lucerne hammer and is about to tie up the manacles when he stalls .... he is carrying his shield as well, and didn't think about the fact he needs two hands to manipulate (not just one hand to manipulate, one hand to hold) the rope. He hangs his head, and somewhere, a ghostly trombone gives four descending notes with a muter flapped in the bell.

*R3T13:* Wren delays ...

*R3T10:* The manacles try to get out of the pin.

*R3T6:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Marius in the hole, Zauberei delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). PINNING shackles.
Marius: 13.5. _Aura of misfortune_ (30'). Rope in shield hand. Lucerne hammer dropped.
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. DELAYING!!!
Animated Manacles: 10. PINNED by Abrax.
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T6:* Hargrimm ties his rope to one of the cuffs of the manacles and holds on tight.

*R3T13:* Wren then steps over to guide the rope out of Hargrimm's hands, and then ties the manacles and bitter end to one of the many sturdy pieces of furniture in this room.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 Ref & AC vs. traps when FF'd.
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). PINNING shackles.
Marius: 13.5. _Aura of misfortune_ (30'). Rope in shield hand. Lucerne hammer dropped.
* _Ant haul_ (4 hours).
Wren: 13. Dagger in hand. DELAYING!!!
Animated Manacles: 10. PINNED by Abrax.
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (1 hour). DELAYING!!!

----------


## lostsole31

*Administrative ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Reflex saves and to AC against traps and when they are flat-footed. 
Abrax: 14. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Marius: 13.5. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Wren: 13. 
Hargrimm: 6. 
Zauberei: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

Abrax, you don't notice anything. Marius, you smell the rising scent of flesh burning, but before you can do anything ...

*S13:* Wren asks, *"You smell that?"*

And with that he heads out into the hall while taking out his dagger.

*S11:* Marius, it is a surprise round. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Abrax: 16. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Wren: 13. 
Zauberei: 12. 
Marius: 11. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Ghostly Brands: 10.
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*S11:* Marius sighs, *"Just my luck..."* before turning back to pick up the polearm he just set against the wall. 

*Begin Round One ...

R1T16:* Abrax, you didn't/don't sense anything odd. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Abrax: 16. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Wren: 13. 
Zauberei: 12. 
Marius: 11. Ranseur in hand.
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Ghostly Brands: 10.
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* Hearing Wren's question, Abrax immediately calls upon his bestial nature  and begins sniffing the air, allowing his scent ability to take over  his other senses.  Smelling the rising scent of burning flesh, he follows Wren into the corridor expecting a  fight. 

*R1T13:* Wren speaks up, *"We're about to get a haunt in that room, and Marius needs light."* He takes out a vial of holy water and steps back into the room, going to the NW corner.

*R1T12:* Zauberei, you know what's coming, but you also know you can't drop a channel bomb on a haunt until it fully manifests. Also, Marius and Wren don't have a lot of light in there. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Abrax: 16. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Wren: 13. 
Zauberei: 12. 
Marius: 11. Ranseur in hand.
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Ghostly Brands: 10.
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Zauberei casts _light_ on his hand (though it does not yet glow), which has the effect of instantly removing the light he had put on his own staff. He moves into the room, and discharges the _light_ spell onto Marius' weapon, giving them both light in here.*Spoiler: Tippnick*
Show

This map is 10' per square, not 5' per square.

*R1T11:* Marius, you now have Zauberei's light on your ranseur. What do you do? 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Abrax: 16. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Wren: 13. 
Zauberei: 12. 
Marius: 11. Ranseur in hand (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.).
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Ghostly Brands: 10.
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Marius nods in gratitude at Zauberei for the light and then reequips his  shield in preparation for the new haunt. The man then nervously looks  about, ready to defend himself from any approaching spirits. *"I'll stall it while you wear it down,"* he offers grimly. 

*R1T10:*  Four branding irons rise up into the air as their tips grow red hot, and then they lance out at the three occupants. Marius' shield and defense protects him, but a red-hot branding iron strikes Wren on the side of the neck for *9*, and Zauberei on his hip for *9*. The four branding irons drop back to the ground, cool to the touch.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Abrax: 16. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Wren: 13. 
Zauberei: 12. 
Marius: 11. Ranseur in hand (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), shield equipped. TD.
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Inner Sense counter if forced to make saving throw, grants +2 insight bonus to saving throw.
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Ghostly Brands: 10.
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

*Administrative Tracker ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Abrax: 16. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Wren: 13. 
Zauberei: 12. 
Marius: 11. Ranseur in hand (Z's _light_ spell for 27 min.), shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Hargrimm: 5.

----------


## lostsole31

Suddenly, something flies to unholy life and moves to flap around Marius!

*Begin Round One ...

R1T21:* Marius, you are standing right next to what seems to be a flying, animated clothing! What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Marius: 21. Ranseur in hand (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Abrax: 19. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Hargrimm: 18. 
Wren: 11. 
Zauberei: 3.
Animated Straitjacket: 1. (50:50).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* *"Trouble!"* Marius  yelps as he falls  into a fighting posture against the animated  straitjacket. Glancing  about the room for anything to useful, his eyes  settle on the shelves  behind the 'living' clothing.

With a *"Watch out! Sorry!"*  of  apologetic warning to his friends, the young man attempts to hook  the  hammer portion of his lucerne hammer over the top of the shelving  unit  and then to yank down on the fixture to hopefully leverage it down  onto  the flying clothes, but this is a shelving unit with a big gap with basins inset into it. It doesn't move.. He then shifts away from the door next and to Wren. 

*R1T19:* Abrax, the warning has been given, and strange sounds inside. You don't see the source of the disturbance yet. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Marius: 21. Ranseur in hand (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Abrax: 19. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). 
Hargrimm: 18. 
Wren: 11. 
Zauberei: 3.
Animated Straitjacket: 1. (50:50).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T19:* Abrax steps into the room, next to the threat, and takes a quick measure. He draws his deer horn knife and throws his power into a slash that does *7*. He calls out, *"Not undead. Construct, animated object."* 

*R1T18:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Marius: 21. Ranseur in hand (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Abrax: 19. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). RS.
Hargrimm: 18. 
Wren: 11. 
Zauberei: 3.
Animated Straitjacket: 1. (43:50).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Not entirely sure what's engaged with Abrax, Hargrimm steps forward to  get a better look. When he gets next to Abrax, he reaches out and says *"This will help center you."* 

*R1T11:* Wren goes to stab and tear as deeply as he can into the straitjacket, but he temporarily gets entangled in the thing, and gets winded for his effort (*exhausted*). He steps 5' away.

*R1T3:* Zauberei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Marius: 21. Ranseur in hand (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Abrax: 19. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). RS. Touch of Law in effect til R2T18.
Hargrimm: 18. 
Wren: 11. Must take a FRA to remove exhausted effect.
Zauberei: 3.
Animated Straitjacket: 1. (43:50).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3:* Zauberei throws his staff at the object it goes in thee direction of the opponent, smacking it for *2*,before his staff immediately returns to his hand just as he moves to step offline, only to bonk into the wall he forgets was there.

*R1T1:* The animated straitjacket slaps down at Abrax. The aasimar tries to ward the blow, but his arm gets hit for *8* (though no wounds show), finding the straitjacket to be way stronger than expected. It smacks down at Marius with another limb to strike the man in the neck for *8* as well (causing some swelling); there is quite a tussle as the straitjacket almost has hold of him, with Marius managing to break free.

*End of Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T21:* Marius, what do you do?

Abrax on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Marius: 21. Ranseur in hand (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Abrax: 19. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). RS. Touch of Law in effect til R2T18.
Hargrimm: 18. 
Wren: 11. Must take a FRA to remove exhausted effect.
Zauberei: 3.
Animated Straitjacket: 1. (41:50).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Marius winces from his near miss with the animated clothing. He drops his ranseur with a clatter, and draws   his dagger. The young man then slashes at  the living straitjacket with an unusual speed, grazing it or *9*.

*R2T19:* Abrax, you currently have a comfortable, balancing force affecting your right now, as offered by Hargrimm, though it also diminishes the fire of passion as well. What do you do?*Spoiler: Touch of Law*
Show

This means that you treat all attack rolls, skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for 1 round as if the natural d20 roll resulted in an 11.

An interesting side note, you don't get to choose to use it or not. You would have to choose to be "unwilling" when it is bestowed upon you, and Abrax wouldn't had any reason to do that with Hargrimm any more than if he resisted a healing spell.

Hargrimm on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Marius: 21. Ranseur dropped (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), dagger in hand, shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Abrax: 19. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). RS. Touch of Law in effect til R2T18.
Hargrimm: 18. 
Wren: 11. Must take a FRA to remove exhausted effect.
Zauberei: 3.
Animated Straitjacket: 1. (32:50).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T19:* Abrax goes full power on ridge-hand strikes, guided by Hargrimm's axiomatic touch, and both blows easily land for a total of *21*. 

*R2T18:* Hargrimm, the touch of law ends. What do you do?

Wren on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Marius: 21. Ranseur dropped (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), dagger in hand, shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Abrax: 19. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). RS. 
Hargrimm: 18. 
Wren: 11. Must take a FRA to remove exhausted effect.
Zauberei: 3.
Animated Straitjacket: 1. (1:50).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Hargrimm tries to mitigate the punishment doled out by the strangely  powerful jacket. He grabs hold of the tangle of holy symbols and  releases a wave of energy which fully heals all members of the party!

*R2T11:* Wren stands to the side, catching his breath, but then seems successful in having done so.

*R2T3:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Animated straitjacket on deck, Marius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Marius: 21. Ranseur dropped (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), dagger in hand, shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Abrax: 19. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). RS. 
Hargrimm: 18. 
Wren: 11. 
Zauberei: 3.
Animated Straitjacket: 1. (11:50).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T3:* Zauberei speaks an arcane phrase and makes  a gesture that brings forth a flaming ray from his hand, completely torching it for 11 fire! There is barely anything remaining when the several, light, wispy, floating pieces of carbon settle on the ground.

*Combat Ends ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & AC vs. traps and when they FF'd. 
Marius: 21. Ranseur dropped (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), dagger in hand, shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (3 hours).
Abrax: 19. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). RS. 
Hargrimm: 18. 
Wren: 11. 
Zauberei: 3.
Animated Straitjacket: 1. (11:50).

----------


## lostsole31

*Administrative tracking ...*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


Marius: 21. Ranseur dropped (Z's _light_ spell for 30 min.), dagger in hand, shield equipped. 
* _Ant haul_ (1 hours).
Abrax: 19. _Mage armor_ (1 hours). RS. 
Hargrimm: 18. 
Wren: 11. 
Zauberei: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: x. _Light_ on labcoat.
Angelo: x. _Light_ on something worn.

----------


## lostsole31

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show


HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: x. _Light_ on labcoat.
Angelo: x. _Light_ on something worn.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: x.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: x. _Light_ on quarterstaff.

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round!* 

When Marius enters the room, something rises up in the center of the  room, appearing as a twisted, nearly skeletal ghost of a broken prisoner  ... and it is terrifying!

Alexandrei, Marius, and Angelo (who is not in the room, but sees the display) ... roll *two* Will saves vs. this horrific sight ... one against the terror itself, the second against the jarring nature of what is seen.

EDIT: Angelo and Wren made both saves. Marius and Paula both made the save vs. fear, but failed the SAN check (1 SAN loss). 

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandrei: 17. 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (27:27).
Paula: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

Angelo and Wren are completely fine. Alex, Marius and Paula aren't afraid either, but it does grate at their sanity a little (*1 SAN*).

No sooner does this appartion appear than it disappears again.

*Begin Round One ...

R1T23:* *"What was that?!"* exclaims Wren as he takes out a flask of holy water, readying to chuck it if the thing reappears.

*R1T21:* Angelo, what do you do? It appeared too quickly for you to get a good sense of what it might be.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. READIED to throw holy water if creepy appears again.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandrei: 17. 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (27:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Angelo gulps down that disturbing image.  "*Be ready should it come back,"* he adds. He keeps a wary eye out ready to cast should it reappear. 

*R1T20:* Hargrimm, what do you do? You didn't see whatever the others seemed to have seen.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. READIED to throw holy water if creepy appears again.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. READIED to cast _disrupt undead_ should the thing appear (miss).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandrei: 17. 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (27:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Hargrimm tries to slip into the hall with the others. *"Should what come back? Call out if you need healing."* he says bravely from the back line.

*R1T18:* Zauberei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. READIED to throw holy water if creepy appears again.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. READIED to cast _disrupt undead_ should the thing appear (miss).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandrei: 17. 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (27:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Zauberei casts a spell and a magical shimmering - almost like armor - appears to cover his body before winking out of view. *"Describe to me what you saw!"* Zauberei commands. 

*"Ghostly ... skeletal .... weird,"* says Wren.

*R1T17:* Alexandru, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. READIED to throw holy water if creepy appears again.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. READIED to cast _disrupt undead_ should the thing appear (miss).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 17. 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (27:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Alexandru grips his hammer with white knuckles and gritted teeth,  resisting the urge to inch nearer his brother... He keeps a wary and  watchful eye, prepared to strike out at anything that presents a danger. 

*R1T16:* Nothing is visible, but of the plentiful rubble and detritus in this room, something is launched at Marius. He ducks out of the way as a chair splinters against the wall near him!

*R1T10:* THAT woke Paula up in Marius' pocket (delays).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T23:* Realizing there is nothing to appear, Wren gets into a defensive stance and calls out, *"Hargrimm! Zauberei! Get in here. You're the only ones can fight one of these strange area-invisible scary things. I'm pretty sure this might be a poltergeist - undead. Channel away boys."*

*R2T21:* Angelo, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Zauberei in the hole, Alexandru delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. TD.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. READIED to cast _disrupt undead_ should the thing appear (miss).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 17. DELAYING ...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (27:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10. DELAYING ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* "*Brother, it sounds like they have developed a way to defeat such beings,"* Angelo says.  "*Lexi, perhaps come out-of the room or go full defensive if staying in there."* 

*R2T20:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Lexi delaying, poltergeist in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. TD.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. READIED to cast _disrupt undead_ should the poltergeist become corporeal.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 17. DELAYING ...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (27:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10. DELAYING ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Hargrimm hurries deeper into the room before sending out a pulse of light (damage unknown).

*R2T18:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Lexi delaying, Poltergeist on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. TD.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. READIED to cast _disrupt undead_ should the poltergeist become corporeal.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 17. DELAYING ...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (19:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10. DELAYING ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Zauberei enters the room to stand close to Hargrimm and channels positive energy, but there is no immediate way to determine level of success. And without anything to see right now, he has nothing to assess.

*R2T16:* A piece of room detritus is thrown towards Hargrimm, but misses.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

**R3T23:* Wren turns invisible.

*R3T21:* Angelo, your readied action didn't happen. What do you do?

Hargimm on deck, Zauberei in the hole, Lexi delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. _Invisible_.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. READIED to cast _disrupt undead_ should the poltergeist become corporeal.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 17. DELAYING ...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (15:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10. DELAYING ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T21:* *"When you fellows have dealt with these sort of  things in the past, have they shown up to a detect magic in order to  find the source or a target?"* Angelo asks. He then utters arcane words and upon casting begins staring intently into the room. He detects that there is magic along that line of bearing.

*R3T20:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Lexi delaying, Poltergeist in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. _Invisible_.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. CONCENTRATING on _detect magic_ (1 round complete).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 17. DELAYING ...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (15:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10. DELAYING ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T20:* Hargrimm gives a slight shrug as he moves between the cots. *"Don't know. This always did the trick."* he says before releasing another pulse of light. 

*R3T18:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Lexi delaying, Poltergeist on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. _Invisible_.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. CONCENTRATING on _detect magic_ (1 round complete).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 17. DELAYING ...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (4:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10. DELAYING ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Zauberei moves to the east of Hargrimm and channels positive energy to harm undead. 

*R3T17:* Marius, what do you do?

Lexi delaying, Poltergeist on deck, Wren in the hole ..

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. _Invisible_.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. CONCENTRATING on _detect magic_ (1 round complete).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 18. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Marius: 17. 
Alexandru: 17. DELAYING ...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (1:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10. DELAYING ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Marius had frozen as the apparition's appearance caused a dread chill to  creep into his soul, making him unable to fully react during the first several seconds of the exchange. Now that he finally has his wits about him, Marius steps to the side,  equips his shield, and looks around for the next attack - polearm at the  ready to repay any nearby foes. 

*R3T16:* Part of an old desk spins forward from the ground to catch Hargrimm in the head for *3*.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

**R4T21:* Angelo, do you continue concentrating on _detect magic_? Anything else?

Hargrimm on deck, Zauberei in the hole, Lexi delaying...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. _Invisible_.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. CONCENTRATING on _detect magic_ (1 round complete).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 19. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Marius: 18. Polearm/shield in hand.
Alexandru: 17. DELAYING ...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (1:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10. DELAYING ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T21:* *"This might be working*." Angelo says as he continues to concentrate on detect magic. *Spoiler: Detect Magic*
Show

Three auras, the most powerful is strong .... and you have likely never seen a strong aura, except from a mentor figure, and then only rarely.

*R4T20:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Marius in the hole, Lexi delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. _Invisible_.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. CONCENTRATING on _detect magic_ (2 round complete).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 19. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Marius: 18. Polearm/shield in hand.
Alexandru: 17. DELAYING ...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (1:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10. DELAYING ...

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T20:* Hargrimm grips his head where the debris struck. Through clenched teeth he calls out *"Angelo's got the right idea. Check the room."* He lets out another pulse of light and keeps his head on a swivel.

But after several seconds of looking around, and no attacks, it is determined that the poltergeist has been blasted away.

*Combat Ended!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Wren: 23. _Light_ on labcoat. Flask of holy water in hand. _Invisible_.
Angelo: 21. _Light_ on something worn. CONCENTRATING on _detect magic_ (2 round complete).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 20.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 19. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Marius: 18. Polearm/shield in hand.
Alexandru: 17. DELAYING ...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Poltergeist: 16. (1:27). Saved vs. fear (Angelo, Wren, Alex, Marius, Paula).
Paula: 10. DELAYING ...

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T25-24:* Angelo and Marius delay ...

*R1T15:* Zauberei, you are readied (as above)...

*R1T8:*  Alexandru delays ...

*R1T7:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 25. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Marius: 24. Polearm/shield in hand.
Zauberei: 15. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 8. _Light_ on something worn.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Hargrimm: 7.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Wren: 6. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Old Embermaw: 5. (24:24).
Paula: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T7:* Hargrimm keeps his eyes locked to the furnace. *"I saw a face in the furnace. I'm going to investigate."* he calls out as he approaches.

A soot-caked copper plaque over the furnace entrance reads Ember Maw. Hargrimm opens the furnace door, seeing a large heap of ashes within.

Wren delays ...

*R1T5:* As Hargrimm is looking into the furnace, the face of Old Ember Maw seems to animate into a leering, skull-like visage made of metal and bars. It roars, and a fiery tongue lashes out to strike Hargrimm right in the face for *15 fire*! Hargrimm roars in pain from the burn.

*R1T4:* Wren comes out of delay, takes out a flask of holy water, and goes into the room. *"You don't need to be so close to channel!"* he yells to Zauberei and Hargrimm. *"Back off so I can target it with some holy sky-juice!"*

Paula in Marius' pocket in the other room chirps in fear!

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Wren in the hole, Angelo/ Marius/ Lexi/ Paula delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 25. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Marius: 24. Polearm/shield in hand. DELAYING...
Zauberei: 15. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 8. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Hargrimm: 7.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Old Embermaw: 5. (24:24).
Wren: 4. _Light_ on labcoat. Holy water in hand.
Paula: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T15:* Zauberei takes a step back then channels, doing only *1 PE*. *"It's a haunt, surprise. It's flame tongue can only get 30', but that's also our channel range. The furnace would only be like this if it burned people. Wren, since Hargrimm needs to channel, if you go in and reach in there you should find bones. Take a handful out and throw them in the water over there to douse the haunt."*

*R2T7:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Old Embermaw on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 25. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Marius: 24. Polearm/shield in hand. DELAYING...
Zauberei: 15. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 8. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Hargrimm: 7.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Old Embermaw: 5. (23:24).
Wren: 4. _Light_ on labcoat. Holy water in hand.
Paula: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T7:* Hargrimm pats at the flames still in his beard as he reaches for his holy symbol again. *"Be gone spirit! The Hearthmother quenches your flames!"* he shouts as another pulse of light rolls out of him (*11 PE*). He scrambles back as he tries to catch his breath. 

*R2T5:* A tongue of flame lashes out from Old Embermaw to strike Zauberei in his left shoulder for *11 fire*, completely burning through Hargrimm's protection.

*R2T4:* Wren goes right up to the furnace and tosses his holy water into the furnace, doing *3 holy*.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Old Embermaw in the hole, Angelo/ Marius/ Alexandru delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 25. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Marius: 24. Polearm/shield in hand. DELAYING...
Zauberei: 15. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 8. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Hargrimm: 7.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Old Embermaw: 5. (9:24).
Wren: 4. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Paula: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T15:* Zauberei will stand his ground and channel again for *3 PE*. 

*R3T7:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Old Embermaw on deck, Wren in the hole, Angelo/ Marius/ Lexi delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 25. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Marius: 24. Polearm/shield in hand. DELAYING...
Zauberei: 15. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 8. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Hargrimm: 7.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Old Embermaw: 5. (6:24).
Wren: 4. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Paula: 3.

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T7:* Hargrimm draws a flask and throws it at the furnace mouth, and there is a warping and disruption of the face of Old Embermaw for *5 holy*. 

*R3T6:* Marius sets down his polearm and retrieves a flask of holy water from  his backpack. He then moves out through the door, taking a cover behind  the entryway corner. 

*R3T5:* Licks of flame whip at Wren, but he saw them forming and dodged out of the way easily. Marius didn't really get a feel for what was happening when it happened, and didn't get his counter off.

*R3T4:* Wren starts rooting around through the ashes. *"Found human bone remains, including a skull!"*

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T15:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Marius in the hole, Angelo/ Lexi delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 25. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Zauberei: 15. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 8. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Hargrimm: 7.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Marius: 24. Shield in hand. Polearm dropped, holy water in hand.
Old Embermaw: 5. (1:24).
Wren: 4. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Paula: 3. DELAYING ....

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T15:* Zauberei channels again, and this time the energy of Old Embermaw dissipates. 

*Combat Ends!*

Just to be sure, Wren gathers up the remaining bones and then goes over to the water, says a prayer to something called "Pulura," and tosses the skull and bones into the water.

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 25. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Zauberei: 15. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Alexandru: 8. _Light_ on something worn. DELAYING...
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Hargrimm: 7.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Marius: 24. Shield in hand. Polearm dropped, holy water in hand.
Old Embermaw: 5. (1:24).
Wren: 4. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Paula: 3. DELAYING ....

----------


## lostsole31

The rest of the party makes their way into the room, and Marius collects his polearm.

Angelo's spell finds nothing else (except ashes) in the furnace.

A cursory search of the area is made that takes no more than four minutes. Nothing else is found here.

Wren  points to the doors to the southeast, barely standing for want of a  wall to the east.  He checks them safe and Lexi comes down to basically  wreck both doors at once as the side-by-side doors and wall subside and  tumble into the water.

Knowing his job as meat-shield, Lexi  begins to carefully head south into the room, with Wren following to  give him light. The others begin to form up behind.

The northeast  wall of this room has partially fallen, revealing the dark, murky  waters of the pond outside. Moldering training dummies and other similar  equipment hint that this room may have once been a training area for  the guards. In the northeast part of the room, the floor around a dark,  jagged hole is surrounded by black scorch marks.

Just then, three  licks of flame appear, seemingly surrounding flying skulls ... and just  when Marius was about to voice optimism about not having tripped any  haunts!

*Begin Round One ....

R1T23:* Lexi, enjoying the advice about awareness Harrowstone that Wren gave earlier, is first to react. *"Beheaded!"* he advises while moving forward and preparing his shield. *"Undead. So positive energy is a safe bet."* He then draws his longsword dramatically once he chooses his position.

*R1T22:* Paula chirps in excitement! (delays)

*R1T21:* Marius, shield readied and polearm in hand. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Alexandru: 23. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Paula: 22. DELAYING ...
Marius: 21. Pole-shield.
Zauberei: 17. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 11.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Blue: 7. (9:9).
Green: 6. (9:9).
Wren: 5. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Red: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T21:* Marius whispers urgently to Paula, *"Run to the last room and keep watch. Stay alive, little friend!"*

He then slips south, taking up a defensive position behind Alexandru  with both his polearm and his customary glum expression at the ready. There are no enemies to attack here, but Marius goes through his mental options of what to do if trouble should find them. 

*R1T20:* Paula scurries north, under Hargrimm's feet, and just out where the door used to be.

*R1T17:* Zauberei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Alexandru: 23. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Marius: 21. Pole-shield.
** Readied:* Temporal Burn against the first Beheaded or any other undead creature that comes in range of Marius' polearm
** Immediate (if triggered):* Spilled Salt versus the first attack against himself or an ally _OR_ Inner Sense if he is forced to make a saving throw, whichever condition is triggered first.
Paula: 20.
Zauberei: 17. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 11.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Blue: 7. (9:9).
Green: 6. (9:9).
Wren: 5. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Red: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* *"As they are on fire, don't try fire attacks! They are undead so choose your attacks wisely!"* Zauberei advises.

Zauberei then moves to the side and flings his staff at one of the Flaming Beheaded, missing, before his staff flies back to his hand. As his staff is what is lit, it throws lighting all over the place momentarily.

*R1T14:* Angelo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Alexandru: 23. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Marius: 21. Pole-shield.
** Readied:* Temporal Burn against the first Beheaded or any other undead creature that comes in range of Marius' polearm
** Immediate (if triggered):* Spilled Salt versus the first attack against himself or an ally _OR_ Inner Sense if he is forced to make a saving throw, whichever condition is triggered first.
Paula: 20.
Zauberei: 17. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 11.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Blue: 7. (9:9).
Green: 6. (9:9).
Wren: 5. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Red: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Angelo moves south to be next to his brother, unlimbering his whip as he moves.  "*Finally something physical eh brother?"* Angelo says with a grin.

He starts humming to himself and strikes at Red, which is behind Blue, but it is just out of range of the whip.

*R1T11:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Alexandru: 23. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Marius: 21. Pole-shield.
** Readied:* Temporal Burn against the first Beheaded or any other undead creature that comes in range of Marius' polearm
** Immediate (if triggered):* Spilled Salt versus the first attack vs. himself or an ally _OR_ Inner Sense if he is forced to make a saving throw, whichever condition is triggered first.
Paula: 20.
Zauberei: 17. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. Archaeologist's luck active (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 11.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Blue: 7. (9:9).
Green: 6. (9:9).
Wren: 5. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Red: 4. (9:9).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Hargrimm flings out his hand and throws a ball of light at one of the heads, destroying Red. 

*R1T7-6:* The remaining flameskulls attack. Blue charges Lexi, but Marius' lucerne hammer destroys it! Green comes from around a mild corner to attack Angelo, but between Marius' polearm and Angelo's whip, the last flameskull is destroyed!

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Alexandru: 23. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Marius: 21. Pole-shield.
** Readied:* Temporal Burn against the first Beheaded or any other undead creature that comes in range of Marius' polearm
** Immediate (if triggered):* Spilled Salt versus the first attack vs. himself or an ally _OR_ Inner Sense if he is forced to make a saving throw, whichever condition is triggered first.
Paula: 20.
Zauberei: 17. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. Archaeologist's luck active (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 11.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Green: 6. (9:9).
Wren: 5. _Light_ on labcoat. 

*DEAD/ OOC*
Flameskull (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round ...

S21-13:* Two tiny figures dart down from the rafters. Lexi slashes his sword at one out of reflex, but it attaches to him. Another zips down to attach itself to Marius. Both Lexi and Marius take *1 CON* from *blood drain*. Then another zips down and also attaches itself to Lexi (*1 CON* again).

*S6:* Wren was aware enough to react, but not to stop. *"Stirges!"* he warns before he casts a spell on himself, and his movement becomes more wary and predatorial and he sidesteps northeast.

*S5:* Hargrimm, as with Wren you were hyper-alert, but not hyperfast. You fought these things in the bar with the late Othello Marewarden. There is one in reach of you now, attached to Marius. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Stirge #2: 21. (10:10). Lexi, inner. Charged.
Stirge #3: 20. (10:10). Marius. Charged.
Alexandru: 16. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. Archaeologist's luck active (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Stirge #1: 13. (10:10). Lexi, outer.
Marius: 11. Pole-shield.
Wren: 6. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 5.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*S5:* Seeing Marius's predicament, Hargrimm concentrates for the briefest of  moments before the light of his vortex dims and a glowing horn and  harness appear on Hargrimm. He attempts an odd headbutt with the now  visible horn against the stirge plaguing Marius, striking it for *3*.  

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T21-20:* Two of the stirges - one on each of the men - does more blood drain (*1 CON* each to Lexi and Marius). 

*R1T16:* Lexi, you have two stirges attached to you. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Stirge #2: 21. (10:10). Lexi, inner. 1 CON.
Stirge #3: 20. (7:10). Marius. 1 CON.
Alexandru: 16. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. Archaeologist's luck active (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls).
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Stirge #1: 13. (10:10). Lexi, outer. 1 CON.
Marius: 11. Pole-shield.
Wren: 6. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 5.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T16:* In an outburst heretofore uncharacteristic of Alexandru he yells, *"Get them off!!"* Snakes seem to hiss from all around, until the sound condenses to right around Lexi as he very decidedly touches one of the stirges sucking his blood, and as his freakout verifies, he expends his focus in doing so. If it is affected by the strange touch, Lexi can't tell.

*R1T14:* Angelo, two skeeter-creatures on your brother, one on Marius, and your brother is calling for help. You recognize what he attempted to use, and even if it worked it matters little as the skeeters are attached to him. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Stirge #2: 21. (10:10). Lexi, inner. 1 CON.
Stirge #3: 20. (7:10). Marius. 1 CON.
Alexandru: 16. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Stirge #1: 13. (10:10). Lexi, outer. 1 CON.
Marius: 11. Pole-shield.
Wren: 6. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 5.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Angelo begins humming the song "It's Going To Be Alright" to help his  brother.  He moves into position to line up a shot on one of the  stirges on Lexi. *"Hold still brother..." * Angelo says as he aims, then lets loose a risky strike with his whip on one attached to Lexi, lashing it for *10* and disabling it.*Spoiler: Angelo >>> Lexi*
Show

_"You got this brother, we will crush these things."_

*R1T13:* The other stirge on Lexi drains his blood (*1 CON*).

*R1T11:* Marius, you currently have pole-and-shield readied. There is a disable stirge on an unwounded stirge on Lexi, and another stirge on yourself. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Stirge #2: 21. (0:10). Lexi, inner. 1 CON. DISABLED!!!
Stirge #3: 20. (7:10). Marius. 1 CON.
Alexandru: 16. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. Archaeologist's Luck (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls)!!!
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Stirge #1: 13. (10:10). Lexi, outer. 2 CON.
Marius: 11. Pole-shield.
Wren: 6. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 5.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* Marius utters a low, pained groan as he's skewered by the stirge. In  retaliation, he drops his polearm, draws a dagger, and slashes viciously  at the little monster, cutting it off of him and it drops limply to the ground. After fighting back at the creature, Marius droops his anemic head about for fear of further beasts on the prowl. 

*R1T6:* Wren slashes at the unwounded stirge, hitting it for *10 + disabled*!

*R1T5:* Hargrimm, what do you do? There are two disabled stirges on Lexi.

Zauberei on deck ....

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Stirge #2: 21. (0:10). Lexi, inner. 1 CON. DISABLED!!!
 Stirge #3: 20. (-6:10). Marius. 1 CON. DYING!!!
Alexandru: 16. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. Archaeologist's Luck (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls)!!!
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Stirge #1: 13. (0:10). Lexi, outer. 2 CON. DISABLED!!!
Marius: 11. Polearm dropped. Shield and dagger.
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt counter on first enemy in range that Marius notices making an attack roll or skill check
Wren: 6. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 5.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T5:* Hargrimm moves up to Lexi and stabs at a stirge with his glowing horn, doing *6* and causing it to fall to the ground, unmoving. *"We'll have you solid as stone once these pests are taken care of."* 

*R1T3: * Zauberei, what do you do? One stirge left on Lexi.

Lexi on deck, Angelo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
 Stirge #2: 21. (-6:10). Lexi, inner. 1 CON. DYING!!!
 Stirge #3: 20. (-6:10). Marius. 1 CON. DYING!!!
Alexandru: 16. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. Archaeologist's Luck (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls)!!!
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Stirge #1: 13. (0:10). Lexi, outer. 2 CON. DISABLED!!!
Marius: 11. Polearm dropped. Shield and dagger.
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt counter on first enemy in range that Marius notices making an attack roll or skill check
Wren: 6. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 5.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T3: * Zauberei delays ...

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T16:* Using his sword, Alexandru attempts to slash the last remaining stirge off of himself, cutting it for 7 and making it drop off of him.

The party is sure to kill the things with great prejudice.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Alexandru: 16. _Light_ on shield. Longsword and shield readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Angelo: 14. _Light_ on something worn. Archaeologist's Luck (+1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls)!!!
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Marius: 11. Polearm dropped. Shield and dagger.
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt counter on first enemy in range that Marius notices making an attack roll or skill check
Wren: 6. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 5.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Zauberei: 3. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*Begin Round One ...

R1T29:* Angelo, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20.
Marius: 18. Polearm dropped and shield.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeleton: 7.
Paula: 4.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T29:* "*Looks like we might have quite a few new friends down this way."* Angelo makes clear everyone is aware.

*"Might need your assistance brother.  Though I wonder if this one here might be friendly..."*

He is about to utter a spell and say something smarmy, but at this angle, he can't see the skeleton through the small window in the doors. No matter, he is now facing into a NEW cell to the west with another, equally-anorexic inhabitant. He shrugs at switching targets, utters a few arcane words and then says to the fellow in the cell, "*Greetings, my name is Angelo. What is your name?"*

The skeleton in this second cell goes completely slack .... no longer as bouncy animated as the others. Its jaw opens slack, and just lidlessly stares at Angelo with its disturbing, red-pinpoint eyes.

*R1T24:* Alexandru, your shield is readied, but your other hand is free as you were wrecking another door. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20.
Marius: 18. Polearm dropped and shield.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeleton: 7.
Paula: 4.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Alexandru moves to his brother's side but holds any other action for now. 

*R1T22:* Zauberei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20.
Marius: 18. Polearm dropped and shield.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeleton: 7.
Paula: 4.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* Zauberei takes a five foot step to the west and attempts to assess the creatures, but finds he doesn't have a good enough view to any of them because of the cell doors and the small size of the barred windows on those doors.
*Spoiler: ALL ... EXCEPT Zauberei*
Show

*R1T20:* There is a faint sound of mournful flute music and the eerie flapping of tiny, leathery wings.

*R1T18:* Marius, you are back to polearm-and-shield. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeleton: 7.
Paula: 4.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T18:* Marius tenses up at the sound before frantically whispering to his compatriots, *"It must be that Piper and his stirges! Do we use the flute now?!"*

The young man then glances about, especially upward, and readies himself  to fend off any flying creatures that make to attack the party. 

*R1T14:* Wren nods to Marius, takes out the tarnished silver flute, and begins playing ... and play he does. It is as if he is gripped by inspiration as he plays an impressive dolorous dirge on the flute.

*R1T9:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (30:32).
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. READIED to use Temporal Burn to attack the first stirge that comes in range!!!
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt against the first enemy creature to make an attack roll against an ally.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). PLAYING FLUTE & affected by the enraptured play.
Hargrimm: 9.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeleton: 7.
Paula: 4.

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T9:* Hargrimm's horn and bridle melt away as his hand starts to glow once  again with a vortex of light. He keeps his jaw clenched as he scans the  area for movement, ready to fling a vortex at any stirges that appear. 

*R1T7:* And at that moment, there is havoc in the cell block as the skeletons all try to open their doors. The two skellies in the northernmost cells - which include Angelo's charmed ones - are moving slowly and strangely, in time with the music. Neither open their doors. Most aren't successful, as these were prisoners in locked cells. However, it seems that time has ruined some of the locks on the cells as some doors swing open and several skeletons move towards the party. Brown closes on Angelo, and Pink closes on Hargrimm from the other side. Several others are walking in jerky fashion north up the passage.

*R1T4:* Paula squeaks in terror (delaying).

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T29:* Angelo, your charmed skellie can't get out of its locked cell. Meanwhile, you have a skellie right on you. What do you do?

Lexi on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (32:32).
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. READIED to use _Temporal Burn_ to attack the first stirge that comes in range!!!
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt against the first enemy creature to make an attack roll against an ally.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). PLAYING FLUTE & affected by the enraptured play.
Hargrimm: 9. READIED to attack a stirge w/ _banelight vortices_!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeleton: 7.
Paula: 4. DELAYING!

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T29:* Angelo looks at his new friend, *"You do seem to dance wonderfully but we shall have to continue this conversation in a bit."* Then he rolls away from the one advancing on him and readies the flute.  *"I wonder if this flute is able to do more than play a melody?"* 

*R2T24:* Lexi, what do you do? Your shield is readied, but your other hand is empty.

Zauberei on deck, Marius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (32:32).
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. READIED to use _Temporal Burn_ to attack the first stirge that comes in range!!!
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt against the first enemy creature to make an attack roll against an ally.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
Hargrimm: 9. READIED to attack a stirge w/ _banelight vortices_!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeleton: 7.
Paula: 4. DELAYING!

*DEAD/ OOC*

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Reasoning that his warhammer would be more effective against fleshless  skeletons, Alexandru draws it and steps forward to wield it 'gainst the  foe. Sure enough, Lexi's blow smashes through the arm and out the chest cavity. As the bones fall inanimate, those very bones also seem to glow a little, turn to ash, and fall apart. 

*R2T22:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (32:32).
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. READIED to use _Temporal Burn_ to attack the first stirge that comes in range!!!
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt against the first enemy creature to make an attack roll against an ally.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
Hargrimm: 9. READIED to attack a stirge w/ _banelight vortices_!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.
Paula: 4. DELAYING!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T22:* Zauberei moves towards the red skeleton and casts a spell and ray of flames targets the red skeleton, but the creature ducks out of the way as the ray hits against the wall, causing a small part of the wall to crack.

*R2T20:* At this point, it is louder and all can easily hear a mournful dirge played upon a flute that is different from what Angelo is playing.

*R2T18:* Marius, the tune played on the unseen flute is very sad and haunts you. Roll a Will save.  Meanwhile, what is it that Marius does as his readied action never went off?

Wren on deck, Hargrimm in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. MUST SAVE vs. Piper of Illmarsh's _hold person_ effect!
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (32:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt against the first enemy creature to make an attack roll against an ally.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). 
Hargrimm: 9. READIED to attack a stirge w/ _banelight vortices_!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.
Paula: 4. DELAYING!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T18:* Marius, having wasted his time looking skyward instead of at the  skeletons, hurriedly tries to adjust toward dealing with the oncoming  undead. He attempts to slam the blunt portion of his lucerne hammer down onto  the skeleton attacking Hargrimm, cracking its right shoulder for *7*. He calls out in a loud and  worried voice, *"Paula, hide behind us!"* 

*R2T17:* Paula scampers down Marius and takes cover in the far NW corner of the hallway.

*R2T14:* Wren had been lost in thought, as if a pervasive influence was telling him how he could have acted had he had the flute. The detective shakes his head, and that strange reverie likewise seemed to have muted the effects of the unknown flautist's music as well. He concentrates, turning invisible before speaking just under his breath that he is coming through and touching his allies softly as he heads south down the hall, unseen ... which is really bizarre, considering you can see a disembodied glow from his _light_-ensorcelled dirty lab coat.

*R2T9:* Hargrimm, roll a Will save. You never saw any sirges. What do you do?

Skeletons on deck, Angelo in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. MUST SAVE vs. Piper of Illmarsh's _hold person_ effect!
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (32:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. 
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Invisible_.
Hargrimm: 9. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T9:* Hargrimm steps back, startled by the skeleton that rushed him. With some  distance between him and the skeleton, he launches a vortex toward the  boney foe, missing Pink, but blasting into bony splinters Red (which was 10' south of Lexi at the time of its destruction). 

*R2T7:* The skeletons surge forth to attack. Pink claws at Angelo. Green charges north along the hallway towards Lexi. Wren suddenly appears as his dagger catches a small piece of bony hand with his dagger for *2 mod*, throwing off its momentum enough that when it gets to Lexi its charging claw is wild. From the central corridor another skeleton (Blue) closes on Angelo, and another comes from the same central corridor but from the other way to close on Wren.

*End Round 2, Begin Round 3 ...

R3T29:* Angelo, roll a Will save (from the unknown flautist); another Will save (from the flute), and a Fort save from playing the flute from last round. What do you do?

Alexandru on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. MUST SAVE vs. Piper of Illmarsh's _hold person_ effect!
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (32:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. 
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Invisible_.
Hargrimm: 9. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T29:* Angelo hears that mournful dirge that is not his own and fights so hard to be unaffected by it, feeling spooked but still himself. Just as difficult is resisting some power of the flute that tries to take over him. Angelo gives a sly grin as he tumbles away and begins playing the flute to hopefully counteract the other player. He moved away from the skeletons nearby him, but he senses a few wrong notes coming from the unseen flautist, as if Angelo distracted it somewhow. It still plays, but less surely than before.

*R3T24:* Lexi, shield and warhammer in hand. You face a skeleton, but that damned creepy background music. Roll a Will save. What do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Unknown Piper ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. MUST SAVE vs. Piper of Illmarsh's _hold person_ effect!
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (26:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. 
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Invisible_.
Hargrimm: 9. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T24:* Lexi starts compartmenting his mental space with a visualization of nesting boxes, but outwardly he dusts a skeleton with his warhammer. 

*R3T22:* Zauberei, likewise observing various internal mantra, completely ignores the dread of the unseen flautist's music while likewise easily fighting against his muscles from locking up. What do you do?

Marius on deck, Paula in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (26:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. 
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). _Invisible_.
Hargrimm: 9. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T22:* Zauberei steps to the soith and southwest and casts a spell that sends a ray at the purple skeleton (missing). *"We need to find out where this music is coming from!"* Zauberei exclaims. 

*R3T20:* The creepy music continues to suffuse the cellblock.....

*R3T18:* Marius, what do you do?

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. Must save in this coming round vs. the _hold person_.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (26:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. 
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T18:* Marius continues to thwack the northern skeletons who remain within  range of his lucerne hammer, destroying it. He otherwise holds his position alongside  Hargrimm. 

*R3T17:* Paula is displeased with Angelo tromping around in her space, so she moves south and goes into total defense.

*R3T14:* Wren concentrates, casts a spell, and touches his skeleton on the shoulder with positive energy for *6 PE* before then backing up.

*R3T9:* Hargrimm, roll a Will save vs. fear. What do you do?

Skeletons on deck and in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. Must save in this coming round vs. the _hold person_.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (26:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt counter on the first stirge attack on party member
Paula: 17. TD.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R3T9:* Hargrimm tries to block out the piping and focuses on the skeletons. He  throws out another two vortices of light, one for each of the enemies he  can see. Blue gets completely destroyed, but in his wrenching his body to aim around the friendlies in his way, he gives himself *1 DEX bleed* (with 1 starting now).

*R3T7:* The last skeleton attack moves up and claws at Wren.

*End Round 3, Begin Round 4 ...

R4T29:* Angelo, roll a Will save vs. the enemy flute music. Roll a second Will save for an unknown effect. Roll a third Will save vs. the curse of the flute. Roll a Fort save from playing the flute. What do you do?

Lexi on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. Must save in this coming round vs. the _hold person_.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (26:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt counter on the first stirge attack on party member
Paula: 17. TD.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. 1 DEX BLEED!!!
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check ends the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (5).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T29:* Angelo doesn't even register the dangers assaulting his mind and body. He notices the unknown player falter a bit and uses that opportunity to challenge them to a flute off! *"I hope this is helping..."* Angelo says as he answers the challenge, and again there seems to be some type of discordant note from the unseen flautist as if a musician were punched while playing, before continuing back to playing.

*R4T24:* Lexi moves past Zauberei, braving the AOO, and attacks with his warhammer, but the skeleton pushes the hammer head out of the way as it comes at it. It seems that the music has finally gotten under Lexi's skin as he seems distracted.

*R4T22:* Zauberei, roll a Will save. What do you do?

Unseen Flautist on deck, Marius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!!
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (22:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
* *Immediate Action (if triggered):* Spilled Salt counter on the first stirge attack on party member
Paula: 17. TD.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. 1 DEX BLEED!!!
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check ends the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (5).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T22:* Zauberei shuffles away from the skeleton, points to it while intoning a spell, and two darts of force come forth from his fingertip to slam into the skeleton, obliterating it.

*R4T20:* Still, the soulful dirge plays, already grating on Lexi with fear of the grave.

*R4T18:* Marius, what do you do? Hargrimm seems to be suffering some type of muscular distress. There are no more skeletons visible, but the creepy music still sounds.

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! Must save vs. _hold person_ effect.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (22:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. TD.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. 1 DEX BLEED!!!
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check ends the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).
Skeletons: 7.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T18-17:* *"We survived!"* Marius cheers in glad surprise, *"Now let's find that flautist!"*

He then focuses on the music itself, attempting to suss out and cautiously move toward its origin, but ends up right back where he was in confusion as he is unable to pin down where the sound might be. In a strange stance, he prepares his polearm and shield to defend him against dangers yet to be revealed. An action of mind to defense that is mirrored by Paula.

*R4T14:* Wren heads up to Hargrimm and tries to give him first aid to stop whatever distress the dwarf is in. It is a feeble effort. Hargrimm can see that while Wren has the most basic battle medicine training, he has little more than that, and is unsuccessful.

*R4T9:* Hargrimn, you take *1 DEX bleed*. Roll a Will save. What do you do?

Angelo on deck, Alexandru in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! Must save vs. _hold person_ effect.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (22:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. TD.
Paula: 17. TD.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. 1 DEX BLEED!!!
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check ends the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R4T9:* *"Thank you Mr. Elbourne, but I think I have just the trick."* Hargrimm says as he tries to smile through a grimace, leaving an odd rictus. He pulls out the wand and directs it at himself. It gives him *1 DEX healing*, but doesn't stop the bleed! Hargrimm's chagrin is noted by the party.

*End Round 4, Begin Round 5 ...

R5T29:* Angelo, roll two Will saves, followed by a Fort save. What do you do?

Alexandru on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! Must save vs. _hold person_ effect.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (22:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. TD.
Paula: 17. TD.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. 1 DEX BLEED!!! _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check ends the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T29:* Angelo pauses playing for a moment to say, *"I  don't know if playing this flute is worth it...I get the feeling that it  is fighting back at me somehow.  Brother...friends...is it worth it to  continue playing?"*

While keeping an ear out for answers Angelo will continue playing in the  hopes of disrupting whomever or whatever is playing against him, and now that nobody else is fighting, they notice that every now and then the unseen flautist hits a wrong note or something almost in counter-note to Angelo's natural, untrained flute-playing.

*R5T24:* Lexi, roll a Will save! What do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Unknown flautist in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! Must save vs. _hold person_ effect.
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (21:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. TD.
Paula: 17. TD.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. 1 DEX BLEED!!! _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check ends the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T24:* Alexandru moves closer to his brother, holding his hammer at the ready, but stops before he trods upon Marius' pet rat.

*R5T22:* Zauberei, roll a Will save. What do you do?

Unseen flautist, Marius on deck ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (21:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. TD.
Paula: 17. TD.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. 1 DEX BLEED!!! _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check ends the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T22:* Zauberei moves closer to Hargrimm to examine his wound. He has to drop his staff to work on Hargrimm with both hands, but he is successful in stopping the bleed.

*"Everyone spreadout and find the source of the music. Stay within eyesight"*, Zauberei orders everyone. *"You can stop playing until we confront spirit of this piper!"* 

*R5T20:* The haunting, unseen music continues to play.

*R5T18:* Marius, roll *two* Will saves. What do you do?

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (21:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. TD.
Paula: 17. TD.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check ends the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T18:* Marius is about to speak ... but is instead finds himself transfixed by the music!*Spoiler: Marius*
Show

See Discord DM.
 
*R5T17:* Marius, though unmoving, feels Paula's fear as she runs and climbs up him to his shoulder to squeak in his face.

*R5T14:* Wren now turns to Marius, attempting to render whatever medical aid he can, *"Marius is paralyzed!"*

*R5T9:* Hargrimm, you have the restorative wand in hand. Marius is paralyzed. Creepy ghost-music playing in counterpoint to Angelo playing the cursed flute. What do you do?

Angelo on deck, Lex in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (21:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. Affected by _hold person_!
Paula: 17. 
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* *Heal:* A DC 20 Heal check ends the bleed effect.  Rest or restorative magic is needed to heal ability damage.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R5T9:* Hargrimm does a good job of tuning out the flutes and crouches beside  Marius. As he presents his holy symbol of Folgrit, he calls out a spell  and touches Marius, holy power washing over the paralyzed man to protect him from the forces of darkness.

*End Round 5, Begin Round 6 ...

R6T29:* Angelo, roll two Will saves and a Fort save. What do you do?

Lexi on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (21:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. Affected by _hold person_! _Protection from evil_!
Paula: 17. 
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T29:* Angelo eyes the others before stopping his playing of the flute.  *"I wonder if my playing was helping or prompting the other 'player'"* he says. *"Now where could this player, or possibly a haunt be?"*

Then he proceeds to move to the east and look down the next aisle of cells to help look for the competing player. *Spoiler: Angelo*
Show

He is unable to pin anything down, as if the flute music suffuses the entire area western cellblock and into the central dining area.

*R6T24:* Lexi, you are still filled with dread by the unknown flautist. What do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Piper in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (21:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. Affected by _hold person_! _Protection from evil_!
Paula: 17. 
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T24:* Alexandru shuffles closer to his brother.

*R6T22:* Zauberei, what do you do?

Piper on deck, Marius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (21:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. Affected by _hold person_! _Protection from evil_!
Paula: 17. 
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T22:* Zauberei will take a few seconds to try to figure out what the effects  of the music are, listening for the source of the music  by moving to the door north of him, but he can't seem to localize the sound. He is, however, able to note that Lexi seems spooked, and Marius is paralyzed.

*R6T20:* The music continues to play ...

*R6T18:* Marius, you are paralyzed. Roll a Will save. If you succeed, what do you do? 

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (21:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. Affected by _hold person_! _Protection from evil_!
Paula: 17. 
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T18-17:* While he is transfixed on the strangeness of his vision, at the back of his mind and now nearing to the front, Marius begins to know the meaning of terror. The thing is, even though that fear throws off his focus, the fear itself enlivens his nervous system and he manages to break free of the paralysis! (Yay, fear!) Marius shakes his head with a groan as he regains his faculties. The  young doctor then pauses with his eyes closed, mentally searing that  sense of lost control into his mind. He then says to Hargrimm, though unsteadily, *"I-I'm okay .... thanks."*

He then hurries down the hallway to catch up and pass the others, taking  up a defensive position behind the nearby table as he continues to  search for this unearthly piper. Still, the piping seems to suffuse the entire area, such that in his distracted fear Marius is unable to pinpoint the origin. Paula, hanging on for dear life, delays ...

*R6T14:* Wren looks to Hargrimm and Zauberei. *"The Piper is a haunt, right? Bomb the area with positive, if you can!"* He then moves over to Angelo, holding out his hand. *"Angelo, hand me the flute. i will take on this burden."*

*R6T9:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Angelo on deck, Lexi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (21:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. On Marius now.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R6T9:* Hargrimm - feeling the fear, but not particularly affected by it - watches as Marius runs past and gives a nod of approval at his own efforts. When Wren calls out, Hargrimm replies *"Right you are, Mr. Elbourne."*. He holds his holy symbol up and fills his immediate surroundings with another wave of light, and just as with Angelo's playing of the flute previously, there sounds like several bad notes played by the one you assume to the haunt of the Piper of Illmarsh.

*End Round 6, Begin Round 7 ...

R7T29:* Angelo, roll a Will save. What do you do? Do you do as Wren prompted you?

Lexi on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. PLAYING tarnished flute, and is not overcome. Must save vs. flute each round. 
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (16:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. On Marius now.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min).
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T29:* Angelo still manages to ignore the ever-creeping dread of the song before saying, *"Thank you Wren,"* as he passes over the flute. Then after uttering an arcane phrase, begins to look in depth to the south of his position. *Spoiler: Angelo*
Show

You detect magic!

*R7T24:* Alexandru, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Piper of Illmarsh in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. _Detect magic_ Round 1 complete.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (16:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. On Marius now.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). Tarnished flute in hand.
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T24:* Alexandru continues to act in a defensive manner, hovering about his  brother, watching the dark corners preparing for anything to attack.

*R7T22:* Zauberei, roll a Will save. What do you do?

Piper of Illmarsh on deck, Marius in the hole ...


*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. _Detect magic_ Round 1 complete.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (16:32).
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. On Marius now.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). Tarnished flute in hand.
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T22:* Zauberei channels and positive energy rolls out, seeming to have a similar discordant effect on the music as it was with Hargrimm and Angelo's flute-playing. *"Well, I should be in range if I have to fight off the effect of the haunt."* 

*R7T20:* Despite that most recent hit, the Piper's music continues, and this time some of that focus falls upon Hargrimm!

*R7T18:* Marius, you looking specifically for the Piper didn't work, almost as if you ran away from him and his pets. But you see him again and his pets descend upon you. Roll a Will save! What do you do?

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. _Detect magic_ Round 1 complete.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (11:32). 
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round.
Marius: 18. Polearm-and-shield. 
Paula: 17. On Marius now.
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). Tarnished flute in hand.
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand. Save vs. Piper's _hold person_ effect.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T18:* Marius closes his eyes as he feels pinpricks at his neck. Calling upon his inner reserve of calm as taught him by his fight masters, Marius is able - at least for the time being - to ignore the phantom stirges. Marius points directly at the ghostly vision, groaning aloud with fear, *"I see him!"*

Grudgingly, tentatively, he shuffles toward the sight filling him with fear and anxiously calls out to the party, *"The Piper is here! We must hurry!"* Marius then drops his polearm and reaches into his backpack to pull out a _haunt siphon_. 

*R7T17:* Marius feels Paula filled with terror.

*R7T14:* Wren begins trying to play the flute. You can tell he's had general music theory training as he does fair in making simple notes with the flute ... enough that it seems to have a discordant effect on the Piper's own music. But the flute as its own effect on Wren now, as well, for little bits of blood start to come forth from Wren's eyes and fingertips as he takes *3 damage*.

*R7T9:* Hargrimm, roll *two* Will saves. what do you do?

Angelo on deck, Alexandru in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. _Detect magic_ Round 1 complete.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (6:32). 
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round.
Marius: 18. Shield readied, _haunt siphon_ in hand. Polearm dropped.
Paula: 17. On Marius now. SHAKEN!!!
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). Tarnished flute in hand.
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand. Save vs. Piper's _hold person_ effect.
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R7T9:* Though still not feeling the fear like others had, still Hargrimm's mind is filled with the pitched tunes and he stands transfixed, listening intently while otherwise unmoving to external observers. 

*End Round 7, Begin Round 8 ...

R8T29:* Angelo, roll a Will save. You are currently concentrating on _detect magic_ to the south (1 round complete). What do you do?

Alexandru on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. _Detect magic_ Round 1 complete.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (6:32). 
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round. Hargrimm affected currently.
Marius: 18. Shield readied, _haunt siphon_ in hand. Polearm dropped.
Paula: 17. On Marius now. SHAKEN!!!
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). Tarnished flute in hand.
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand. PARALYZED by _hold person_ (DC 13)!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T29:* Angelo is fighting against his fear desperately, only winning for now as he continues to stare intently to the south. *Spoiler: Angelo*
Show

He still can't pinpoint anything, but he CAN sense that there are five magical auras, the most powerful of which is a moderate aura. 

*R8T24:* Alexandru, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Piper of Illmarsh in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. _Detect magic_ Round 1 complete.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! 
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (6:32). 
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round. Hargrimm affected currently.
Marius: 18. Shield readied, _haunt siphon_ in hand. Polearm dropped.
Paula: 17. On Marius now. SHAKEN!!!
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). Tarnished flute in hand.
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand. PARALYZED by _hold person_ (DC 13)!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T24:* Alexandru continues to stay close to his bro from the same mo and holds his action pending seeing something to attack.

*R8T22:* Zauberei, roll a Will save. What do you do?

Piper of Illmarsh on deck, Marius in the hole, Lexi delaying ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. _Detect magic_ Round 1 complete.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! DELAYING!!!
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped).
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (6:32). 
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round. Hargrimm affected currently.
Marius: 18. Shield readied, _haunt siphon_ in hand. Polearm dropped.
Paula: 17. On Marius now. SHAKEN!!!
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). Tarnished flute in hand.
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand. PARALYZED by _hold person_ (DC 13)!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T22:* *"I think this is the last of my channels as well!"*, Zauberei notes as he channels divine energy. But it seems at the instant of channeling, he has finally succumbed to the terror of the music. That, and his channeling exhaustion is evident as there is very little energy that is expended. 

*R8T20:* The presumed Piper of Illmarsh's fell spirit continues its musical assault against the heroes.

*R8T18:* Marius, roll two Will saves. What do you do?

Paula on deck, Wren in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. _Detect magic_ Round 1 complete.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! DELAYING!!!
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped). SHAKEN!!!
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (5:32). 
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round. Hargrimm affected currently.
Marius: 18. Shield readied, _haunt siphon_ in hand. Polearm dropped.
Paula: 17. On Marius now. SHAKEN!!!
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). Tarnished flute in hand. He must save vs. the piper's _hold person_ effect!
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand. PARALYZED by _hold person_ (DC 13)!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*R8T18:* Marius fights off the base fear, but not the vision of the piper and his stirges. Everyone else sees blood momentarily flowing from a dozen puncture wounds that spontaneously open along Marius' arms and neck (*2 damage*).

Despite this, for Marius barely feels it himself, and such small amount of blood could easily feel like warm perspiration in the heat of nearly a minute of battle, Marius grips his _haunt siphon_ and is about to open it, when his allies' words sink in. He then says, trying to mask the feel he definitely feels, *"We're low on reserves. Let's head home for the night. Needless risks get people killed."*

At that, he stows his shield to free up a hand and then picks up his polearm with that same hand.

*R8T14:* Wren stumbles as he is almost afraid and transfixed, but resists both before continuing. He is not making music so much as making basic flautist warmup exercises, but even that is enough, for he makes a wrong note. It is particularly piercing of a wrong note, and when he does so, the ghostly flautist's music becomes discordant and disappears in a shrill cacophony of noises.

There is only quiet now. Marius no longer feels beleaguered. The dread leaves Marius and Alexandru. There is a very faint sound, and all eye the tarnished flute in Wren's hands. The tarnish quickly consumes the whole flute until it darkens to a deeper charcoal gray. A second later, the entire flute turns to ash ... the manifold, tiny specks of carbon floating to the floor from Wren's hands.

*Combat Ended!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when FF'd.
Angelo: 29. _Light_ on something worn. _Detect magic_ Round 1 complete.
* Tippy is a tattoo. _Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: 24. _Light_ on shield, readied; warhammer. SHAKEN!!! DELAYING!!!
* Collective w/ Angelo.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). _Light_ on quarterstaff (dropped). SHAKEN!!!
Piper of Illmarsh: 20. (5:32). 
**** EVERY ROUND:* All heroes must make a Will save vs. DC 14 or be shaken.
* Saved vs. hold person effect: Zauberei, Angelo, Lexi. Marius was affected, and now will take the after-effect each round. Hargrimm affected currently.
Marius: 18. Polearm & _haunt siphon_ in hand. 
Paula: 17. On Marius now. SHAKEN!!!
Wren: 14. _Light_ on labcoat. _Cat's grace_ (7 min). Tarnished flute in hand. He must save vs. the piper's _hold person_ effect!
Hargrimm: 9. _Wand of lesser restoration_ in hand. PARALYZED by _hold person_ (DC 13)!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Marius, Zauberei, Wren, Angelo, and Alexandru: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets).

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (7).

----------


## lostsole31

*Admin Tracking ...
*
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. Everyone is enjoying _communal endure elements_.
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Angelo: xx. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (3 hours).
Tippy: xx._ Mage armor_ (5 hours).
Alexandru: xx. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Zauberei.
Zauberei: xx. _Mage armor_ (2 hours). Quarterstaff in hand.
Marius: xx. Polearm-and-shield.
Paula: xx. 
Wren: xx. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Hargrimm: xx. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets). Durable vivification.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*Admin Tracking ...
*
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. Everyone is enjoying _communal endure elements_.
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Angelo: xx. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (1.5 hours).
Tippy: xx._ Mage armor_ (3.5 hours).
Alexandru: xx. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Zauberei.
Zauberei: xx. _Mage armor_ (1.5 hours). Quarterstaff in hand.
Marius: xx. Polearm-and-shield.
Paula: xx. 
Wren: xx. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Hargrimm: xx. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets). Durable vivification.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*Admin Tracking ...
*
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. Everyone is enjoying _communal endure elements_.
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Angelo: xx. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (55 min.).
Tippy: xx._ Mage armor_ (175 min.).
Alexandru: xx. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Zauberei.
Zauberei: xx. _Mage armor_ (55 min.). Quarterstaff in hand.
Marius: xx. Polearm-and-shield.
Paula: xx. 
Wren: xx. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Hargrimm: xx. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, +1 DEX (noted on sheets). Durable vivification.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*Admin Tracking ...
*
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Angelo: xx. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (6 hours).
Alexandru: xx. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: xx. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand.
Marius: xx. Polearm-and-shield.
Paula: xx. 
Wren: xx. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Hargrimm: xx. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1 insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru has 2E, not 1.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

Because of the nature of the folding ladder, nobody will want to be on the ladder at the same time as anyone else.

As long as Lexi is carefuly, he can carefully climb down the ladder  which is "free-dangling" since the walls aren't hearby.  Then, it is a  10' drop to the floor below, but Lexi doesn't see it.

Wren, for his part, steps to the very edge, turns into a vaporous form  of himself - and with his lit lab coat floats down to the bottom, and then over to the side to avoid the large pool of water.

As Lexi is hanging 10' above the water he looks around with the light provided by Wren. This cavernous chamber may have once been an underground cellblock, but it has long since collapsed. The crumbled walls are thick with mold and stained with soot, and heaps of fallen stones and charred wooden beams line the area. Water drips and seeps along the walls, collecting in a dark, murky pool in the middle of the room. To the north, the twisted remains of a wood and iron lift lie in a heap in a shallow portion of the pool. A jagged hole in the roof yawns ten feet above this ruin to your friends above, before the 10' drop to the water. To the west, a partially blocked opening seems to open up after several feet into a dark but stable tunnel.

Wren-mist settles to the side and becomes corporeal again. As soon as this happens, and Wren's midnight-blue illumination shows the room, the room fills with a cacophonous roar of screams and howls, echoes of the cries of those who burned to death in this room. This unsettling manifestation causes no harm, but an instant later, the surface of the dark pool of water begins rippling around the ruined lift as two ectoplasmic spirits rise up, dripping and horrible, to attack.

*Begin Round One ...*

*R1T20:* Alexandru, you are suspended 10' in the air, at the bottom of the folding ladder's length, above a pool of water of an unknown depth, and now some spookies have come to play. What do you do?
*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Alexandru: 20. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Angelo: 17. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (6 hours).
Zauberei: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand.
Hargrimm: 12. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1  insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru has  2E, not 1.
Paula: 12. 
Ecto-Blue: 11. (14:14).
Wren: 9. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Marius: 6. Polearm-and-shield.
Ecto-Red: 2. (14:14).

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T20:* Alexandru lowers himself to the bottom rung on the ladder to hopefully  minimize the effects of the drop. He twists around as he dangles, realizing that his weight actually works against a swing, and then just lets go, shouting *"Excelsior!"* as he drops onto his back for *4 NL*. He stands on his feet as there's enough water to put him under if he stays on his back, and for now has only his armor and gauntlets to protect him.*Spoiler: Alexandru*
Show

Just barely made the Climb check to "drop" to the final rung (barely), and swinging would actually be more dangerous, as it would create a longer fall and onto a harder surface. The shallower drop and partial water means you took damage as normal (failed Acrobatics to lessen the blow), but it was nonlethal instead. "Dropping" is not moving. It is a FA, but it also means you don't get to draw weapon/shield "on the fall."  Water is waist height, meaning you are submerged, so it would be silly to try and do anything other than getting on your feet ... which is why I had you get on your feet rather than draw sword or shield.

*R1T17:* Angelo, at this time there is no danger to which you are aware as your brother didn't send any kind of report. Your brother did what could be expected, which was to minize the drop. His fall showed that the water is waist deep, and he safely stood on his feet. However, it seems he is particularly guarded and staring to the relative south. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Alexandru: 20. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Angelo: 17. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (6 hours).
Zauberei: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand.
Hargrimm: 12. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1  insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru has  2E, not 1.
Paula: 12. 
Ecto-Blue: 11. (14:14).
Wren: 9. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Marius: 6. Polearm-and-shield.
Ecto-Red: 2. (14:14).

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T17:* Angelo climbs down the ladder, his feet now at the bottom rung.

*R1T14:* Zauberei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Alexandru: 20. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Angelo: 17. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (6 hours).
Zauberei: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand.
Hargrimm: 12. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1  insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru has  2E, not 1.
Paula: 12. 
Ecto-Blue: 11. (14:14).
Wren: 9. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Marius: 6. Polearm-and-shield.
Ecto-Red: 2. (14:14).

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T14:* Zauberei moves closer to the ladder. He will be just north of it and waits his turn to go down. *"What is the commotion?"* Zauberei asks. 

*R1T12:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Alexandru: 20. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Angelo: 17. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (6 hours).
Zauberei: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. READIED to climb down the ladder once the ladder is clear.
Hargrimm: 12. _Light_ on quarterstaff.
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1  insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru has  2E, not 1.
Paula: 12. 
Ecto-Blue: 11. (14:14).
Wren: 9. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Marius: 6. Polearm-and-shield.
Ecto-Red: 2. (14:14).

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T12:* Unsure of the reason for concern and not wanting to fall on to Alexandru and Angelo, Hargrimm delays. 

*R1T11:* Paula squeaks nervously, sensing the tension, and delays.

*R1T10:* Down below, something seems to climb onto the empty air out of the water and close on Lexi. This slimy, shifting mass has the shape of a humanoid, but is made out  of what appears to be some form of sticky rope or cloth. Its body  lurches jerkily, struggling to maintain its horrid form. It stands only a few inches off the water and it is now right next to Lexi. Zauberei and Angelo, both looking down, can see this thing as it is under the "hole" from above, and outlined by Wren's midnight blue _light_ on his labcoat.

*R1T9:* Wren calls out, *"Ectoplasmic human - undead! Corporeal, but can phase lurch through obstacles briefly, and hard to kill."*

He then disappears from view, even though the midnight blue light still emanates from his position. He then carefully makes his way south and west, but makes a bunch of random catcalls at the undead, so while invisible, they know there is something where he is.

*R1T6:* Marius, your shield is stowed in preparation for your climb, though your polearm is in hand. Zauberei is at the top of the ladder but not climbed down ... but you can't ally-free-move through him and down the ladder, and Angelo is on the ladder anyway. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Alexandru: 20. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Angelo: 17. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (6 hours).
Zauberei: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. READIED to climb down the ladder once the ladder is clear.
Hargrimm: 12. _Light_ on quarterstaff. DELAYING!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1  insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru has  2E, not 1.
Paula: 11. DELAYING!!!
Ecto-Blue: 10. (14:14).
Wren: 9. _Light_ on labcoat. _Invisible_.
Marius: 6. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm.
Ecto-Red: 2. (14:14).

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T6:* Marius shifts into a defensive posture, holding his polearm in two hands  again. He shifts closer to the hole in order to gingerly peer down,  before pulling back and attempting to cover the pit's entrance with his  polearm. He sees something disturbing, recognizing for sure what he sees, and another one comes into view ...

*R1T2:* .... as Red walks up out of but on top of the water like the other one and closes on Lexi.

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T20:* Lexi, what do you do? Your are waist deep in water, and nothing in hand - neither weapon nor shield.

Angie on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Alexandru: 20. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Angelo: 17. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (6 hours).
Zauberei: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. READIED to climb down the ladder once the ladder is clear.
Hargrimm: 12. _Light_ on quarterstaff. DELAYING!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1  insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru has  2E, not 1.
Ecto-Blue: 10. (14:14).
Wren: 9. _Light_ on labcoat. _Invisible_.
Marius: 6. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm. _Aura of misfortune_.
Ecto-Red: 2. (14:14).

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T21:* Hargrimm moves as far as he can to the north and east, trying to keep Alexandru and Wren's blue _light_ in view. He keeps one hand raised and ready to throw a vortex. *"Keep communicating and make way for the others to come down!"* 

He gets an opening, and completely obliterates an ectoplasmic human.

*R2T20:* Lexi, now it is just one of these undead. What do you do?

Angie on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Hargrimm: 12. _Light_ on quarterstaff. DELAYING!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.
Alexandru: 20. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Angelo: 17. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (6 hours).
Zauberei: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. READIED to climb down the ladder once the ladder is clear.
Ecto-Blue: 10. (14:14).
Wren: 9. _Light_ on labcoat. _Invisible_.
Marius: 6. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm. _Aura of misfortune_.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Ectoplasmic human (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T20:* Alexandru draws his sword and, using a two handed grip, slashes out at the entity in front of him, cleaving through its upper arm and into its chest. Lexi roughly pulls his sword out even as the creature combusts to ash from the inside, the ash falling into a carboniferous slurry on the water.

*Combat Ends!*

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Hargrimm: 12. _Light_ on quarterstaff. DELAYING!!!
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.
Alexandru: 20. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Angelo: 17. _Light_ on sash. Mage armor (6 hours).
Zauberei: 14. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. READIED to climb down the ladder once the ladder is clear.
Wren: 9. _Light_ on labcoat. _Invisible_.
Marius: 6. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm. _Aura of misfortune_.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*Surprise Round!*

*S24:* Marius, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm. 
Alexandru: 23. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. 
Skeletons (all):  6.
Paula: 16.
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Angelo: 11. _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

*DEAD/ OOC*
x

----------


## lostsole31

*S24:* Marius quietly gasps in alarm before frantically thwacking at Red-Blue with his hammer, but missing with allies in the way. Marius adjusts to the southeast.

*S23:* Alexandru, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm; shield stowed. RS.
Alexandru: 23. 
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. 
Skeletons (all):  6.
Paula: 16.
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Angelo: 11. _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (0).

----------


## lostsole31

*S23:* Alexandru drops his sword and draws his hammer.*Spoiler: Alexandru*
Show

Had to move you 5' to engage. Also, a surprise round means you get an MA or an SA, not both (which also means no FRA or FAA).

*S22:* Zauberei, quarterstaff in hand. This is a surprise round. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm; shield stowed. RS.
Alexandru: 23. Sword dropped, hammer in hand. Shield readied. RS.
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. 
Skeletons (all):  6.
Paula: 16.
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Angelo: 11. _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (0).

----------


## lostsole31

*S22:* Zauberie moves about 5 feet to the southwest and then concentrates for a moment. Everyone feels a subtle energy about them.

*S17:* All of the skeletons are getting to their feet now. As they do, Alexandru is able to dust Purple with a powerful thonk of his warhammer, but now they are all on their feet.

*S16:* Paula squeaks in alarm (delaying)!

*S12:* *"I hate skeletons,"* Wren says flatfly with his almost useless choppy-stabby dagger in his hand. He acrobatically darts to the east into the ruined corridor.

*S11:* Angelo, this is a surprise round. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm; shield stowed. RS.
Alexandru: 23. Sword dropped, hammer in hand. Shield readied. RS.
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. Deflection aura (20', +2 defl for allies) lasts til R3T22.
Skeletons (all): 17.
Paula: 16. DELAYING!!!
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Angelo: 11. _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*S11:* *"Too many fans,*" Angelo admits grudgingly. He then begins to hum a tune to himself and goes to lash out with his whip when he realizes he never took his whip back out after the whole climbfest. He sighs and draws his whip, now being as good a time as any.

*S10:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Alexandru in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm; shield stowed. RS.
Alexandru: 23. Sword dropped, hammer in hand. Shield readied. RS.
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. Deflection aura (20', +2 defl for allies) lasts til R3T22.
Skeletons (all): 17.
Paula: 16. DELAYING!!!
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Angelo: 11. Whip in hand. Archaeologist's Luck: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls.
* _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (1).

----------


## lostsole31

*S10:* Hargrimm steps away from the skeleton bearing down on him and throws two vortices at the two nearest him, missing one but destroying another. *"You may use this if you'd like Mr. Elbourne!"* Hargrimm calls out, holding his quarterstaff aloft. 

*End Surprise Round, Begin Round One ...

R1T24:* Marius, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm; shield stowed. RS.
Alexandru: 23. Sword dropped, hammer in hand. Shield readied. RS.
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. Deflection aura (20', +2 defl for allies) lasts til R3T22.
Skeletons (all): 17.
Paula: 16. DELAYING!!!
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Angelo: 11. Whip in hand. Archaeologist's Luck: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls.
* _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (2).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T24:* Marius hurriedly straps his shield back onto his arm, and then with  unnatural speed he darts between Zauberei and Angelo. Skidding to a  halt, he swings his lucerne hammer down at the skeleton in front of him, smashing through shoulder and torso to destroy it.

*"At least no stirges this time..."* he says with faint optimism. 

*R1T23:* Alexandru. What do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm; shield stowed. RS.
Alexandru: 23. Sword dropped, hammer in hand. Shield readied. RS.
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. Deflection aura (20', +2 defl for allies) lasts til R3T22.
Skeletons (all): 17.
Paula: 16. DELAYING!!!
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Angelo: 11. Whip in hand. Archaeologist's Luck: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls.
* _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (3).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T23:* Alexandru moves forward and brings his hammer down on Blue, destroying it! 

*R1T22:* Zauberei, what do you do?

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm; shield stowed. RS.
Alexandru: 23. Sword dropped, hammer in hand. Shield readied. RS.
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. Deflection aura (20', +2 defl for allies) lasts til R3T22.
Skeletons (all): 17.
Paula: 16. DELAYING!!!
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. 
Angelo: 11. Whip in hand. Archaeologist's Luck: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls.
* _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (4).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T22:* *"Great job friends, there is still a couple north of me",* Zauberei  points out. He then directs a beam of positive energy at a skeleton that hits it in the bony knee for *3 PE*.

*R1T17:* The skeletons go .... Yellow charges Zauberei, but Marius dusts it with his lucerne hammer! Pink also charges Zauberei, and this time Marius can't stop it, but the retraction of his hafted weapon is enough of an obstacle to throw off that rush as its claw misses the mage. Green makes a hard charge that Lexi barely resists. Brown double-moves to close on Lexi.

*R1T12:* Wren rushes past Hargrimm, drops his own dagger, and grabs the proffered staff.

*R1T11:* Angelo, what do you do?

Hargrimm on deck, Marius in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm; shield stowed. RS.
Alexandru: 23. Sword dropped, hammer in hand. Shield readied. RS.
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. Deflection aura (20', +2 defl for allies) lasts til R3T22.
Skeletons (all): 17.
* Charged: Pink, Green.
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. Dagger dropped. Hargrimm's quarterstaff.
Angelo: 11. Whip in hand. Archaeologist's Luck: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls.
* _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

Paula: 16. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (5 ).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T11:* *"I can't let you have all the fun, brother*," Angelo says as he tumbles closer to Lexi and strikes out with his whip, missing with his one and only attempt with his brother in the way and from the exertions of the acrobatics.

*R1T10:* Hargrimm, what do you do?

Marius on deck, Lexi in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm; shield stowed. RS.
Alexandru: 23. Sword dropped, hammer in hand. Shield readied. RS.
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. Deflection aura (20', +2 defl for allies) lasts til R3T22.
Skeletons (all): 17.
* Charged: Pink, Green.
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. Dagger dropped. Hargrimm's quarterstaff.
Angelo: 11. Whip in hand. LINGERING PERFORMANCE til R3T11: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls.
* _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

Paula: 16. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (5).

----------


## lostsole31

*R1T10:* Hargrimm hurls more vortices of light at the skeletons to the south (hitting and dusting one), before moving to flank the northern skeleton with Marius, even as the balls of light at his shoulder diminish and a unicorn horn made of sparkling light appears on the dwarf's head!

*End Round One, Begin Round 2 ...

R2T24:* Marius, what do you do?

Lexi on deck, Zauberei in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm; shield stowed. RS.
Alexandru: 23. Sword dropped, hammer in hand. Shield readied. RS.
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. Deflection aura (20', +2 defl for allies) lasts til R3T22.
Skeletons (all): 17.
* Charged: Pink, Green.
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. Dagger dropped. Hargrimm's quarterstaff.
Angelo: 11. Whip in hand. LINGERING PERFORMANCE til R3T11: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls.
* _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

Paula: 16. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (6).

----------


## lostsole31

*R2T24:* Marius takes out his shield ..... and then desperately swings it down onto the skeleton's right foot for *6*. *"We have different definitions of fun,"* he protests to Angelo.  

*R2T23:* Alexandru, what do you do?

Zauberei on deck, Skeletons in the hole ...

*Spoiler: Battle Tracker*
Show

HEROES:  +2 morale saves vs. fear (once) next 24 hours. 
* Next hour: +1 bonus on Initiative checks, Perception, and Disable Device  checks. +1 insight bonus on Ref saves & to AC vs. traps and when  FF'd.
Marius: 24. _Ant haul_ for 6 hours. Polearm and shield stowed. RS.
* *Immediate (if triggered):* Spilled Salt on first undead to attack an ally or Marius
Alexandru: 23. Sword dropped, hammer in hand. Shield readied. RS.
* Collective w/ Angelo, Hargrimm, Marius, Zauberei.
Zauberei: 22. _Mage armor_ (3 hours). Quarterstaff in hand. Deflection aura (20', +2 defl for allies) lasts til R3T22.
Skeletons (all): 17.
* Charged: Pink, Green.
Wren: 12. _Light_ on labcoat. Dagger dropped. Hargrimm's quarterstaff.
Angelo: 11. Whip in hand. LINGERING PERFORMANCE til R3T11: +1 luck bonus on attack rolls, saves, skill checks, & weapon damage rolls.
* _Light_ on sash. _Mage armor_ (6 hours).
Hargrimm: 10. _Light_ on quarterstaff. 
* Akashic Bond w/ Alexandru, Angelo, Marius, Zauberei, Wren: THP (5), +1   insight bonus on saves, DR/ 1(noted on sheets). Note that Alexandru  has  2E, not 1.

Paula: 16. DELAYING!!!

*DEAD/ OOC*
Skeleton (6).

----------

